# OBD: The Game



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2009)

​
Prologue:

Since Time armorial the OBD has been in a constant state of strife, it was handed to us by fate itself, by the gods of this universe. We have no common goal but we have a common foe, those who act with neither rhyme nor reason, they are chaos incarnate, they are the Trolls.

Those who oppose them come from many walks of life, from the humble monk to the fierce warrior, we will not rest until they are stopped, for we are the protectors of the OBD.

The Lore:
Eons ago there was naught but chaos, darkness and anarchy ruled it was a world of superstition; it was an age of fear. This land created by the Dark God; Blue. Its single purpose: to let its occupants slaughter in mortal combat, powerful beings of darkness were born that would come to be known as Trolls. The exact details of the Dark ages have been lost in the ashes of time, but we do know that it is the Great God of Light, Haterade whom achieved order amidst the chaos, he and his followers Reznor and Comic-Book-Guy, brung unyielding justice to these battle filled lands, these Outskirts of Battle. Many millenniums have past and world is still wroth in terror filled lands, however amidst it There are those who uphold justice the heroes of The Outskirts.

Organizations:

The Gods of the OBD:
Dark Gods: Blue and Mad Titan(Riceball)
Light Gods: Haterade and Comic-Book-Guy

Holy Order of Taleran
Patriarch- Taleran: The founder of the Holy Order, he bestowed the Outskirts, with the Great knowledge of JJBA
The Grand Cardinals: The Grand Cardinals are the unquestioned authority of the Outskirts.
• Keollyn – One of the Elder Cardinals, and one of the most Knowledgeable in the history of the Outskirts from its very Conception
• Kamen Rider Ryoma – The most combatant and physically intimidating of the Cardinals, his power and prowess on the field of combat is unquestionable
• Halfhearted – The most silent of the Cardinals, physically weak whence compared to the others, she is known for her artistry and magical capability
• Azure Flame Kite – The self proclaimed Queen of the Outskirts Battlefields, truly her battle prowess is an astonishing feat to witness, much less walk away alive from

The Seven Shogun Lords
History: Through out the history of the Outskirts, were seven warriors who stood out from the rest, Powerful feudal lords’ unassociated with one another, they amassed powerful armies and allies, and destroyed legions of Trolls, weak and formidable. They have successfully encountered the Grand Cardinals on occasion and have even been deemed powerful enough to face the Gods of the Outskirts. Their strength is Legendary.
1. MdB
2. Orion
3. Zetta
4 .Aokiji
5 .Sylar
6. Soupnazi235
7. Black Leg Sanji

The Fallen Nova Flag
History: A group of comrades who together were enough to face all factions of the Outskirts, among them were some of the Outskirts most Legendary figures, such as Avant and Darth Nihilus, they flourished and brung prosperity to the Outskirts, however the Nova Flag has fallen under mysterious circumstances, and the once Legendary Avant is no longer on the field of battle.
1. Magellan
2. Dante10
3. Platinum
4. Avant
5. Madara42
6. Darth Nihilus
7. Lucaniel
8. Utopia Realm

Rules to join
1. Be a member of the OBD.

Banned Members list:
1. Jinibea
2. Teach
3. Captain Smoker
4. Omega Level
5. *Mannenutanben*

Also try not to make your character too broken at the start or somehow limit their power at the beginning. We don't want too many Gary Stu's .

Make your first post your origin story as well.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2009)

*Platinum's story begins...*

Platinum did not remember much about that fated day but what transpired there forever changed him. A man in his late teens, he was born and raised in a small city. Platinum was well versed in sword play and the art of the thief but rarely used them for they were not needed.

One one day the sky cracked open and fire rained down on the city. The elders of the city knew what was coming for it was foretold in prophecy long ago.They knew that they had no hope to save their city. The warriors of the city were cut down unmercifully by the evil cult that called themselves "Nazis". After seeing the atrocities they were committing Platinum could no longer stand idly by and watch his people suffer, he unsheathed his sword and did battle with the Nazi forces. After a few minutes of ferocious combat the leader of this group who went by the name of "Mein Fuhrer Herr Captain Smoker" emerged and began to gas the city. Platinum in a desperation move lunged at the Nazi leader but was decisively wounded. Platinum knew hope was lost for his city, before he fled the scene he heard of Smoker's plan to usher in an age of the "Ubermensch". Platinum collapsed in the forest from loss of blood but not before swearing that he would kill Smoker and thwart his Nazi plans...


----------



## Ulti (Sep 6, 2009)

Alicia was just a normal everyday girl who worked as a merchant. She had been travelling out on some business. Alicia finally returned home where she was greeted by some of the guards.

"G'day mam" one of them said as she walked up to the gates. Alicia reacted with a wink.

She wandered through the streets smiling at everyone who walked past her, she arrived at her house...

"Alicia, you're back" a small man shouted excitedly as he saw her raven black hair sweep through the door way. Alicia didn't look as excited.

"Hey...Dad" she droned.

Her father started to speak "Now that you're back we can start up some training..." but he was cut off by a glare from Alicia.

"All I want to do is live like a normal girl, not some warrior used for your own desires!" Alicia shouted. Her father suddenly stood up and glared back.

"Do you not want vengeance for what Jinbea did to your mother? He killed her remember?"

"Of course I remember asshole, getting dog piled by a load of dupes is not the way to go is it? But this is not the way to do it!" she replied.

"But why..."he said in desperation.

"Fuck this I'm heading for a few rounds..." She said grabbing her costume and heading out of the doorway not even looking back.

The pub was only a couple of blocks away from her house, not a long journey. Alicia looked at the sign which was swaying quickly through the wind. She entered the pub, looking around it was pretty crowded. She walked past a group of ladies swooning over someone called "Bluebeard" or something. Alicia chuckled, the guy was obviously a playa. Someone those ladies would never see again. That said, she approached the bartender and saw some lads having a few pint's

"Have room for one more boys?" Alicia winked. They complied... After a few pints Alicia started to drone on about her upbringing "Daddy gave me a crossbow you see, told me to hit 20 plates without fail. I bulls eyed each and every single one of the fuckers. I was raised like a solider" This continued for about a hour.

"And that's why a T-Rex became a acorn"  she finally said. The pub was a few minutes away from closing time. Everyone started leaving when suddenly.

"The city is in danger..."she heard. Alicia looked around the pub yet there was no person there. She looked confused "The gunrod..." she heard next. She thought to herself _"The gunrod?"_ Alicia thought that had been a worthless piece of shit for decor. "You are a descendant of very powerful witches" she heard. _"Time to stop fucking around"_ she thought. Alicia left the pub.

When she left the pub she saw a cloud of smoke around the same block her house was. She thought it was just a bonfire and walked that way. The sight she saw next horrified her, her house was burning and her father was laying on the floor with multiple sword wounds, there were several figures surrounding him who turned to face her... Jinbea

"Asshole" She yelled, she was going to yell more insults but one of the dupes sped down the path and before she could react she was sent flying with a single blow. She was lost for breath but managed to look up and saw 4 more dupes approaching her. Mysteriously the gunrod flew over to her in the form of a shotgun and landed in her lap._ "What the fuck"_ she thought nothing of it and opened fire. To her surprise, the dupes fell one by one and Alicia smiled. She was grabbed from behind by another dupe and thrown into a wall, she felt 1 or 2 of her ribs break. Several more dupes appeared and surrounded her, she thought all hope had been lost...But then


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 6, 2009)

*Have fun using him in any way you see fit Dungeon Masters.:ho*
*
Kamen Rider Ryoma's origin story (NPC Pantheon Member):*

He was born as a regular human in the Elder Universe where men with tails fought men with red capes almost constantly and reality was so fragile and fractured that the same person fought with himself in a titanic battle. Then came the great Rebirth where the universe was reshaped and only the holy Metalibrary remained.

He along with several other survivors tried to fend for themselves in this strange new land with new laws and a stable reality. One day though, one of the Old Gods from before the Rebirth contacted him and handed down to him from the heavens the holy Henshin Device in form of a belt buckle. From that day forward he was no longer Ryoma Nagare. With a shout of "HENSHIN!!" that reverberated throughout the dimensions, cosmic energies flooded his body. Rebuilding it. Making him better. Stronger. Faster.



No longer was he a mere human. No, now he was Kamen Rider Ryoma, the new guardian deity of this universe.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 6, 2009)

*Mannen Don't spam, your not an approved member*

In a far away land, in the peaks of a mountain, stood a lone monestary inhabited by a group a Summoner Monks. and deep within that monestrary were two people a boy on the precipice of adulthood, and one wizened old man.

"They tell me, your time has come Lu Yan," said the old man. "They say it is time for you to leave and learn the world, otherwise you will never be able succeed me as grandmaster of our order."

"Yes Grandmaster," The boy called Lu replied curtly. Fondling the prayer beads around his neck, one of which had the symbol for fire on it.

"I see then..." said the old man, removing his hat and handing it to Lu, before walking to the wall and removing a pole-arm from it. "Both this Hat and Spade have been passed down through the Grandmasters of our order, starting with our founder himself...and thus I give them to you not only to protect you on your journey, but for luck as well. They say Kung Lao himself will grant favor from the afterlife for those that truely worthy of wielding his hat."

"Make me proud boy...do you hear me I have trained you, since the day my grandson brought you to me, and only come back when you are worthy of taking my title."

"But Unc...I mean Grandmaster how will I know this."

"Our founder will appear to you in your dreams Lu Yan, He will christien you Emperor and mark your brow with the blood of your enemies. That is what happened with me, and the Grandmasters before I" 

The boy nodded and before the Grandmaster could stop him, had already left. 

"Rash boy, he'll need to curb that as well, should he be made worthy..."

After nearly dieing coming down the mountain, Lu Yan soon found himself in the lands of a town called Gerweck, there he found that they were being harrased by a lothsome troll known as Stoark Horder, but his abilities were still undefined and before the battle was over the town was burnt to the ground. The remaining citizens of noble Gerweck chased him away, and threatened him with death should he ever return.

The next place he came too was the country of Wrestleview, though he soon found it to not be to his liking, as the people there all looked down on him, and thier wine and whores were too expensive. So with a heavy heart Lu, left Wrestleview as well, still having not proven himself worthy of becoming Grandmaster. 

He came next to the city of Rifftrax, a land of richness and quality, and nary a troll to be found. He stayed there for many months before moving on.

But then one day word reached him of a land overwhelmed by Trolls and foul demons, he thought surely by ridding this OBD of these filth that will prove me worthy. soon he was off this distant land known as the OBD...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 6, 2009)

In the age of the Primordial chaos, man by the name Abyssion appeared. He appeared almost as if in a flash of light, no origin, to familial obligations, and was a powerful enough warrior to contend even against the weaker, but still admiralably powerful Keollyn.

It was sometime after, that Abyssion took up the Cross, and began bearing the name of Avant. He was known by many titles throughout the Outskirts, Avant the Exorcist of Trolls, The Grand Emperor of Wank, even the Innocence Emperor. Avant's repuatation swelled with each battle, his most notable victory being against the combined might, of the Shogun Lord Zetta, the Grand Cardinal Azure Flame Kite, and the Arch-Troll Enclave. Even with this three on one, Avant stood resolute.

It was sometime after, that another notable warrior by the name of Magellan approached Avant. Magellan and the warrior Dante10 had created a band of powerful titans of the Outskirts, Avant was asked to bear the flag of the Nova, and he agreed. Overtime Magellan and Avant became well known warriors, and the most powerful of the Novas.

Just as suddenly was their triumph that came their fall. Under mysterious circumstances, the Flag of the Nova has dissappeared, and now all of the once proud Nova's left alive show disdain for the Banner, rumors say the former Nova's referrence it as the Banner of Betrayal. 

What mystery is responsible for the Fall of the Novas? and where have Avant and Magellan disappeared too?


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2009)

*The Day The World Was Blessed With Cubey:*

It was quiet. Too quiet. Cubey had been chasing down some petty thief from his village of Mew Jork. He had robbed his mother's most prized possession - a diamond pendant. She told her son that it was sent down from heaven by the Gods and demons to signal the birth of the Herald of Platinum. Two weeks later, she had a son out of literally nowhere.

That idiot thief ran out of the village past the Mountains of the Beasts, the Crater of the Dead and to the border of the Lake of the Abyss, where the demon world connected to our world, which in turn connected to the God's Realm. He threw it in and ran away.

Cubey jumped in after the Divine Necklace, and the remembered the stories his mother used to tell him as a child as he felt Death's cold hands creep on his neck. And he was giving in to the Dark. But then he saw a face () flash before his eyes. It was his savior come to speak with him.

Cubey was in agony and  told him he could give in to Death and end the pain. Or he could continue fighting for all he loved. And.. and... and



Cubey excepted the Demonic lineage his mother had given him. His father's pendant was his demon heart.

From that day on, he decided to find  and train under him, and rid the world of trolls like his rival Nikushimi, and the traitor, Jinibea.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 6, 2009)

Bluebeard was a boy when it happened. Correct. He was innocent when it happened.

His grandparents had told him several things about trolls. They had told him stories of powerful warriors slaying trolls. Bluebeard had always wanted to be one of them. Sometimes, he and the other village kids would role-play as trolls and OBDers. How foolish of them. Little did Bluebeard know that next too his village, in the mountains lived the Shoddragon. Although it was imprisoned in it’s own ice, it could still influence things. Angered that it was being mocked by children, the dragon sent Trolls to destroy the village.

They marched downwards and razed the village too the ground. They slaughtered everything. Children, the elderly, even animals. No one was safe from there wrath. Bluebeard managed to escape, but everyone was dead. His friends, family, and even him. He was dead on the inside. From that day on, Bluebeard abandoned his former name and became a fearsome Trollslayer. He promised to hunt down the Shoddragon…

(Years Later)

Bluebeard now lived in some small town in the country. It wasn’t even a city, so he doubted that trolls would have any interest in it except Trolladites. While there, Bluebeard had taken a liking to several young women. They were all immature, virgins, he smelt it on them. But virgins were always tasty. As the girls stared at him, competing over him, foolishly trying to win the affection of an older man, he noticed a beautiful young girl. She had dark skin and was wearing a dress that was modest, but showed off her curves. 

Virgin, He said after sniffing the air. He looked back at her and licked his lips savagely. He would get too her later, but first he had too snack on a few hoes. As time went by, Bluebeard and several ladies would leave to a room for several hours. Finally, the pub closed and Bluebeard walked out. He held two girls on his arm, and three on his back. They were all tired. What should he expect, they were after all virgins. 

He then heard a scream. Bluebeard dropped the girls because in his opinion, they were probably NPCs anyway. BB ran off in the direction of the scream and pulled out his sword. His eyes widened when he saw the figure in front of him. “Jinibea…” He said with a frown. The dark wizard, Jinibea chuckled at Bluebeard’s confusion. “I’ve heard of you warrior… You are nothing but scum who doesn’t understand the true power of this world.” 

Bluebeard grinned and said, “Why don’t you just shut the fuck up.” With impressive speed, he cut through several dupes and they fell on the ground. Bluebeard jumped over too the girl he had saw in the pub and smiled. “I guess I’m the knight in shining armor and you’re the beautiful damsel?”


----------



## Ulti (Sep 6, 2009)

Alicia had been waiting for the killing blow for 5 seconds now. She was breathing heavily and she was in serious pain with her ribs and all. She was trying to find words to insult Jinbea.

"Come on get it over with already" she whispered. She waited for another five seconds and then she heard words. She looked up at him with a smile on her face but when she saw him she frowned. "I was expecting wavy blonde hair" she chuckled. She grabbed her gunrod and tried to get up, her ribs really did hurt and she was struggling. "Who are you anyway? I've never seen you around before..." Alicia grabbed her gunrod and poked it in his direction with a smile "Seriously, tell me or I'll blow your brains out" she said with a hint of relief. She poked him in the arm with it. Alicia gave a glance around "Is it over? Are his dupes gone?"


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2009)

...It was a regular day. I was in my small village of Mew Jork, after coming back from the store to get my mother some milk. I was sitting on the high wall - or hedge - in the meadow eating an apple I had just picked from my neighbors orchard. I waved as a group of girls passed, nearly slipping off the high wall. They giggled and walked off 

As I ate, I thought about my oncoming supposed destiny. What it would feel to be unbound by such concepts. But wishful thinking wouldnt help me escape a demonic heritage. I knew I couldnt be normal because I had to fight devil trolls and protect the demon world from wrong at the same time. What nonsense.

As I continued eating, I felt a massive headache come on.  All out of nowhere, I felt my head being crushed by a sea of energy. Along the dirt road, the sun was high in the sky at its zenith, and a shadowy figure  blocked the path...


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 6, 2009)

Bluebeard chuckled. “I was blonde as a kid. I dyed it. I used to look like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).” He explained. “Anyway, I’m Bluebeard, you’re resident badass handsome Trollslayer.” He said, posing so Alicia could see his muscles. “As for the wizard, he teleported his ass out of here,” He said with a small shrug. Bluebeard grinned. “You know... You owe me. If I hadn’t saved you, you would be dead right now.” Alicia looked puzzled, but she quickly frowned when the swordsmen’s eyes shot down too her chest. 

*Slap*


----------



## Ulti (Sep 6, 2009)

Alicia slapped Bluebeard so hard her hand was red. She soon laughed hard though.

"You... badass? You look like a fucking farm boy?" Alicia suddenly turned serious though "Seriously though, if it wasn't for you I would be dead at this moment, you have my eternal gratitude. Alicia suddenly managed to get up. "You know looking down at my chest is the closest you're going to get them". Alicia brushed herself off "My name's Alicia, nice to meet you" she winked at him.

Alicia looked around at the destruction of her hometown, her house was now a smoldering pile of ash "Well... No point in staying here anymore, mind if I tag along with you for a while?" Alicia picked up the gunrod and walked to his side.


----------



## Fawful (Sep 6, 2009)

It was a relatively normal day as the Viking named Joker sailed on the seas looking for a land to plunder. Armed with few men and his trusty lightning axe, he was still very confident that the raid would bring back money, precious stones, and women. 

As he got closer to the land however, a vicious storm started brewing. All of a sudden, certain creatures that were not either human nor monster attacked the ship. The crew held on for as long as they could and the start of a brutal battle had begun. For the most part, the creatures took the lives of most of the crew. Their leader Joker was fighting beside them and was doing well, until the leaders of these creatures came. 

Joker fought a hard battle against the leader but was ultimately defeated. Before losing consciousness, he heard the name of the leader of the forces that attacked the ship, Nikushimi...

When he awoke, he found out he was not at the place where he intended, but a completely foreign place. He still had his axe, but it was severly drained after the battle,  he would have to get it fixed. With only his axe and his wits to guide him, he would explore this land and he swore vengence for the lives of his crew that were lost during the battle.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2009)

*Platinum's story continues: A prelude to the Smoker Arc*

A cold wind passed through the area, Platinum shivered and grabbed his cloak mumbling under his breath, he put it on and continued on his quest. He had been walking through the forest for the past couple of days, his clothes stained with his own blood.

He had no idea how he survived, but when he awoke his wounds were healed. Platinum eventually walked out of the forest and came upon a small village, he used the last of his rep to purchase a room at the local Inn. 

The Next day Platinum left the Village and was not seen by many for several years. During that time he met many allies and many foes, but he was always looking for Smoker. The scars on his right arm were a constant reminder of what Smoker did to him.

He eventually was recruited under the banner of the Nova flag which he fought under for several years, he made many friends during his time under the Nova Flag including Nihilus, Magellan, and Dante. 

When the group disbanded after the mysterious disappearance of Magellan Platinum went his separate way. On this voyage he met and befriended a man name Amatsu, but once again he traveled alone, always desiring to find Smoker...


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 6, 2009)

It was a clear day not unlike any other as a figure approached the border to the lands of the OBD. He had been spending the last few years training in the pokeverse as well as the forbidden lands known as the Blender. Honing his skills and learning the ways of becoming a better warrior. He now went by the name Amatsu.

He stood on a ridge overlooking the vast lands of the OBD. His sights set on reaching the capital. However, the place had changed greatly in his absense. For now there were unbelievable amounts of chaos compared to the peace that had reigned over the land in the past. It seemed that the great uprising had begun, and now everyone was fighting for their lives to rid the lands of the infestation.

One of these brave souls fighting the good fight was Platinum whom Amatsu ran into as he entered the capital. Everything was quickly explained as Platinum informed Amatsu of the situation, but it was not a safe place to stand around for long as the current threat at the time Captain Smoker had sent his nazi soldiers both human and zombie alike after the last survivor of a small city that he had gassed much earlier.

With nowhere to run Amatsu decided to team up with Platinum... and the fight begins.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 6, 2009)

Bluebeard rubbed his face. It still stung. She was surprisingly stronger then she looked. He glared at her, but his jaw dropped when she said he wasn’t badass. She then broke his heart, when she called him a farm boy.

“Me a farm boy!” exclaimed Bluebeard. “That’s like calling me a fan boy!” He roared in anger. Alicia chuckled and then smiled. “So can I come with you?” Bluebeard stared at Alicia for a long time. Although he had just met her, Bluebeard didn’t want to endanger her life. But this Jinibea fellow seemed like he was interested in her so he might as well protect her. “Fine,” He said. “You can come with me…” 

Alicia smiled, but Bluebeard held up a finger. “If you can’t keep up, I’ll have too leave you behind though.” Alicia shrugged. Bluebeard grinned. This was perfect. Now he had a snack too bring alone for his trip.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh man, this reminds me of Blender the game.  Hopefully it does not disappoint.


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2009)

lol how was it?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 6, 2009)

Alicia placed her hand on Bluebeards shoulder.

"There, there I didn't mean it" she said with a sarcastic tone. Alicia jumped with joy when he said she could come with him "Yes! A travel companion" she roared as she hugged him. Alicia never really travelled with anyone, her father forbade her from doing it.

Alicia had saw the speed he was capable of while fighting off the Jinbea dupes. She was worried but had an idea "How about you give me a piggyback" she winked. But she also saw BB looked like a hungry animal. "Get any ideas and you know what will happen" she said with a menacing yet happy tone. Alicia started to walk but in her happiness forgot about her ribs. "Bluebeard I think I broke my ribs, I might need something for it. Do you know anything that you could do?" she asked.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 6, 2009)

“You can ride on me anytime.” He said with dirty undertones. Alicia glared at him, but she jumped on his back. Bluebeard could have sworn he heard a snap. He screamed in pain. “How much do you weight!?” He exclaimed. Needless to say, there was a repeat of the earlier incident and a loud smack. “Never ask a woman her weight!” yelled Alicia in anger. “Besides you should be worrying about my ribs.”

Bluebeard shakily stood up, his forehead now had a red hand mark. “I can heal you’re ribs! Just don’t slap me again!” He said in panic. Alicia nodded, and Bluebeard pointed to a alleyway. “We have to go over there,” He said with a nasty grin.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Sep 6, 2009)

Back-story:
Evil_Pitlord was once a normal gunmen for hire, until he heard that the Queen of the OBD, Lady AFK, was hiring assasins. He applied and got in successfully.
While there he met Thief Platinum and Dark Lord Darth Nililhus. He was also getting dissed by pakmann saying that he(pakmann) is greatter than the Gunmen. Evil_Pitlord didn't take this kindly, and he decided to better pakmann in every way possible(which he could not). 
     But he had heard that pakmann went to the Land of the Blender to create friends(but he made enemies instead), so EP decided to do the impossible, call out every single Blenderite and challenge him. Turns out the the High Tier Council of the Blender were not amused, and used their reality warping powers and sent Evil_Pitlord to Hell. While there, EP got his right arm ripped off, and suffered greatly. It was by the Light of the Holy Saint Slips that banished him from Hell and returned him to the Land, and Slips and a sympathetic Blendeirite by the name of Felix gave Pitlord(now a Fallhen) a new arm, made metal and could fire giant energy blasts. 
     Pitlord has been forever in debt to Holy Saint Slips, and has asked forgiveness to Lady AFK for starting the war, but ti turns out the War would be beneficial to the World of the OBD, and Pitlord has joined the likes of Platinum, Nihilus, Cubey, Deathsaurer, and Senior Partner in the Seacne and has sworn to defeat any Blenderite(except Felix) and destroy pakmann to turning him into a Fallhen.

"Che", EP said, "Where the hell is this Platinum guy? Lady AFK sent me to tag alon' with him, but he is always on the move". EP was walking down a deserted street, suddenly he saw a Man shrouded in a dark cloak and hood. EP suddenly realized it was Platinum. 
    He walked over and said "Oui, you Sir "Brother Awesome" Platinum? Privateer of Lady AFK?"


----------



## Ulti (Sep 6, 2009)

Alicia detected the tone in his voice and shrugged "Meh, you'll never charm me" she sighed. She jumped onto his back and Bluebeard popped the dreaded question "How dare you!" Alicia yelled and laid a flurry of slaps into Bluebeard. "Besides my ribs fucking hurt!".

Bluebeard was still on the ground and then stood up "See what I mean? You're not badass" She chuckled. Bluebeard gave a solution to her ribs and Alicia nodded, not seeing the horrible grin he had on his face. However she was suspicious and was prepared to slap/shoot him with the shotgun. However Bluebeard had a nice first impression of Bluebeard, saving her and all and she trusted him so she allowed him to take her over to the alley. "Be gentle with my ribs please" she gasped.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Sep 6, 2009)

Suddenly, the cloaked man disappeared into thin air, and left a strange smoke. 

"what the!!" said EP, covering his face. There was a strange smell in the air... "Wait, this is..." EP was suddenly sleepy. "Sleep...Powdeeeer", and EP fell to the ground, passed out and asleep.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2009)

Cubey said:


> lol how was it?



Long and hard interactive game, it was never finished however.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 6, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Long and hard interactive game, it was never finished however.



Try and bump it.

We could have a crossover :ho


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 6, 2009)

Bluebeard glared at Alicia, but he picked her up and carried her over too the alley. ?Be gentle okay?? She said. Bluebeard?s grin grew wider. ?Oh I?ll be gentle.? said the devilish Bluebeard with a snicker. ?Pull off you?re shirt.? Alicia hesitated, but she pulled it off eventually. Bluebeard looked down at her decent-sized breasts and grinned. ?C-cup. Maybe D.? 

Alicia would have slapped him, but Bluebeard held her down. ?Calm down. I?m just joking around.? He then got down on his knees and smiled. ?You ready?? He asked politely. Alicia nodded and Bluebeard swung his head down. He begun to suck on the bruise, but Alicia kneed his treasure. He fell over and screamed in pain. ?My manhood!? He yelled as tears rolled down his cheeks comically.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 6, 2009)

*Many moons ago*

Having entered the vast lands of the country called The OBD, Joker soon found himself in the outskirts of ruined town, that had apparently been put to the torch. _'What's happened here.'_ He thought sourly to himself, walking around the ruined buildings, and finding himself at a makeshift graveyard.

_*The black stench of Trolls permiate this place, my young master,*_ came the familiar answer of Ifrit within his mind. _*"They assembled here with such vast numbers, and with their hateful flames, burned this noble city to the ground."*_

"Can you tell if there are any survivors, my familiar" 

_*"This happened to long ago for me to be able tell in my current state, my master..."*_ he paused. _*"but Perhaps if you let me out, I could track some down."*_

"Do you promise to behave this time, I don't want another incident like what happened in Gerweck."

_*"It is not my fault, that you could not control my potential back then, besides there's nothing to burn here anymore. But yes I shall behave"*_

Joker nodded, before grabbing the beads around his neck and began to chant "Rise: My lord of Fire, come and turn thine enemies into ashes." Lighting struck the ground and out of it came massive horned and flaming dog. It snarled for a moment before moving around sniffing.

_*"One survivor, it would appear his stench reeks of the thirst for vengeance, He went to towards the east. I do not know how far of a lead we have on him, but I can run faster than any human, we shall catch him eventually."*_

"Good and what of these Trolls."
*
"Unknown, thier trail is masked by powerful magicks, even stronger than my own."*

"Hmm verywell, are you up for a ride, my friend"

The massive dog's face contracted into a evil grin *"I knew you had it in you master, you shall soar while we search for this survivor, and perhaps by vanquishing this evil, you shall be made worthy."*

"Perhaps...perhaps not, but we won't know for sure until it's done."

Climbing onto the dog's back, The monk was soon rocketing eastward, passing several town's on the way, he would find this survivor he thought, he would.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 6, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Bluebeard glared at Alicia, but he picked her up and carried her over too the alley. ?Be gentle okay?? She said. Bluebeard?s grin grew wider. ?Oh I?ll be gentle.? said the devilish Bluebeard with a snicker. ?Pull off you?re shirt.? Alicia hesitated, but she pulled it off eventually. Bluebeard looked down at her decent-sized breasts and grinned. ?C-cup. Maybe D.?
> 
> Alicia would have slapped him, but Bluebeard held her down. ?Calm down. I?m just joking around.? He then got down on his knees and smiled. ?You ready?? He asked politely. Alicia nodded and Bluebeard swung his head down. He begun to suck on the bruise, but Alicia kneed his treasure. He fell over and screamed in pain. ?My manhood!? He yelled as tears rolled down his cheeks comically.



Bluebeard asked her to take her shirt off, Alicia hesitated but thought it would be for the better. Alicia asked him "What are you doing?" to which he stayed silent.

Alicia had a sudden burst of anger and raised her hand but BB held her down "What are you doing?" she repeated. BB told her to stay calm and she did then she saw what he was doing. She kneed him. "What the fuck!" she shouted and he started crying about his manhood "You have a manhood?" she asked with a smile.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2009)

*A chance enounter with Amatsu...*

Platinum had been in these kind of situations before so he knew what to do, but the Nazi forces were unusually large...

Platinum pushed these thoughts into the back of his mind and unsheathed his sword "Trollbane" and engaged the Nazi forces. His suspicions were soon verified when he saw an S.S. General among their ranks.

"It's time for you to die General" Platinum yelled and in a flash he swung his sword at the General, but his attack was parried and Platinum recoiled, returning to the shadows.

"Oh Ja, Herr Platinum" said the General "Ich werde euch töten ".

"He is strong" Platinum thought "He must be one of Himmler's top fighters". 

Platinum knew he would need back up to fight this man and lucky for him he made a chance encounter with a man named Amatsu. He explained the situation and the two ran off into battle against the Nazi foe...


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 6, 2009)

Bluebeard managed to stop crying for a second too say, “Yeah, you won’t see it?” He asked with a bestial grin on his face. He managed to stand up, albeit shakily. “Now we both need medicine.” Alicia looked puzzled, and she asked, “What do you mean? You look fine.” She then looked down to see Bluebeard was holding his treasure. Alicia started laughing, “What are you doing? Fapping!” She asked. Bluebeard glared. “Fuck you Alicia… Literally.” He said and then he fell on the ground, unconscious.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 6, 2009)

Alicia chuckled "Great you spared me the beast" she said. "Yeah, but the entire town is razed. Where are we gonna go?" Alicia saw Bluebeard doing something in the corner of her eye. “What are you doing? Fapping!” she shouted to which BB replied “Fuck you Alicia… Literally.” Bluebeard fell knocked out.

"Awww, he looks so sweet like this" She said sarcastically. But in reality Alicia wondered what they were going to do, she couldn't carry someone as heavy as him. Especially in her current condition, she managed to sit down and lean against the wall until Bluebeard woke up. _"Well, he deserves a bit of a nap" _she thought before falling asleep herself.

3 Jinbea dupes suddenly appeared, Alicia shouted "Oh shit!" as they approached. Alicia pointed the gunrod at them "Stay away from Bluebeard!"


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 6, 2009)

Both Amatsu and Platinum moved through the streets. There were just too many of them. As they entered into an alley, however, the general and a large squad appeared at the other end. Another squad appearing behind them as well surrounding them within the alley.

"Attack! Schnell, schnell!" yelled the general

"If you've got a plan I'd like to hear it" Platinum said as he gripped his sword tighter.

"Well we got no choice." Amatsu said as he took out what looked to be a pokemon game trading card. He threw the card into the air, and as it flew it transformed into a furry yellow rodent with a lightning bolt tail.

"lets battle!"

The fight raged on. Platinum struck down soldier after soldier as he advanced towards the general while Amatsu used the small creature to electrocute every wave of nazi soldiers coming from the other end of the alley. However, more and more reinforcements began pouring in.

"Shit. We can't just keep fighting them." Amatsu stated before looking up at the roof. Quckly he took out another card and threw it into the air. A blue four legged creature with a plant bulb on it's back appeared.

"Vine Whip now!" Amatsu yelled pointing up towards the roof of the nearest building. The creature listened as it's twin vines reached up and grabbed up onto the roof top 

"Come on we don't have much time." Amatsu yelled to Platinum as he grabbed onto the creature who was ready to pull both of them up onto the roof.


----------



## Fawful (Sep 6, 2009)

Joker started wandering this land, looking for any clues that would lead him to Nikushimi. It had been a long time since he last rested and eaten, so he started looking for something, anything to eat. He eventually caught and killed animals native to this land, and it cured his hunger problems.

He was feeling tired, as the events of the day were very stressful. He put his head down and was sleeping before he even knew it. 

When he woke up he saw a hostile face looking at him, Joker picked up his axe and prepared for the battle...


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Sep 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Platinum had been in these kind of situations before so he knew what to do, but the Nazi forces were unusually large...
> 
> Platinum pushed these thoughts into the back of his mind and unsheathed his sword "Trollbane" and engaged the Nazi forces. His suspicions were soon verified when he saw an S.S. General among their ranks.
> 
> ...



"smack, smack...Wha?", muttered the awakened EP. He suddenly heard gunshots and yelling in the distance. 

"Heh, fighting eh? Guess I better check it out, I will find Platinum, even if its the last thing i do!?. And EP drew his pistols and ran towards the fighting.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Try and bump it.
> 
> We could have a crossover :ho



I think the member called Garlock is doing it as we speak, try asking him.


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2009)

The sun had set suddenly. Or at least, that's what it looked like, as dark clouds quickly enveloped the sky. The shadowy figure had not yet moved. But there were dark hooded figures coming up like smoke on all sides of Cubey, and he looked around indifferently at all the high level trolls this figure had conjured.

"Cubey." Said the troll master.

Cubey looked up at him. "..." And that was all that was to be said.

The figure continued to speak. "I have heard all throughout these distant lands that you are the one I seek. The one who has constantly disrespected my God, and praised his adversary."

"What adversaries? My God is greater than yours. They are not equals. Now... What business do you want with me? If it's a fight you're looking for, leave, because I wont waster my time with you."

The dark man inclined his head and smiled. A cruel smile, and began to unbutton his robe...


CRASH! CRASH!

The lightning destroyed the ground with every bolt, as the two men faced off. THeir fight was great, and yet, Cubey felt himself slipping, losing control to a greater, darker persona. What was going on?

Cubey's opponent struck him in the abdomen with his sword. Taking his chance, Cubey grabbed his hand, and swung his sword around, before bringing it down on the man's neck.

And suddenly, Cubey was surrounded by him. A thousand hims. And they skewered him on the edges of their weapons, and let him fall to his knees.

"You lack... hatred," he whispered. "When you get strong enough, search for me. Nikushimi. And test you power against mine. Weak child." And with that, he grabbed Cubey's necklace and left.

Cubey would later discover Nikushimi had gone into town and slaughtered everyone and proceeded to burn down the town. His mother was among them.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 6, 2009)

Greed was born into a normal family with average wealth and and normal values. He grew up believing the the world was a fair place and that everyone had equal rights, that is, until the day that Nikushimi showed up and busted through his front door. Nikushimi said that he heard that someone in Greed's family had said that Vegito could beat Itachi and that it enraged him. He soon pulled down his pants and started to cockslash Greeds family. The only one that was spared from getting cockslashed was Greed, because Nikushimi noticed that Greed had the potential to be a Itachi fan(not true, he was wrong). Nikushimi soon left, and Greed went on a path to vengence. 

      On his journey, Greed heard rumors of a powerful sword called Kagetsuchi sealed in the cave of trolls, a place where troll's and their followers rest, and where Nikushimu is said to have been born. Greed went into the cave of trolls and defeated many enemies, eventually he had made it to where the sword was sealed. It was sealed in a what looked to be a slab of solid quarts, with many talismans, charms and chains binding it to the ground. Knowing that he would not be able to break the seals easily, Greed went back to his home and got a set of bolt cutters and a jack hammer from his shed. He went back to the cave and started cutting the talismans and chains which held the the sword to the slab of quarts with the bolt cutter. He then took out his jack hammer and started hammering at the quartz. Eventually the sword was freed from the stone.....Though that was not all, the sword spoke

-Sword:
"You have broken me from my chains, and set set me from from my bindings, You have overcome the trial of pulling me from my quartz and....uh....is that....is that a jack hammer and set of bolt cutters? Is that.....is that how you freed me....? 

-Greed:
"Yea, what did you expect me to do, Put effort into pulling you out of that rock? Break your bindings with my teeth? You got to be kidding. I got you out of that stone, now give me power."

-Sword:
".......well whatever, you get great power in exhange for your soul....blah blah blah.....you know the deal."

Greed
"Yea whatever, now lets get going."


And so, Greed began his journey with his cursed sword, and went on his search to avenge his family and destroy Nikushimi.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2009)

Backstory: Once an avid Jedi Knight, he was corrupted and seduced by the dark side of The Force, basking in its power, which came at a price, turning him into a mere shell of the man he once was, nothing more than a shadow, a black phantom in the dark, and now, he craves to feed in order to satisfy his hunger, and to find the cure to one day satisfy his tastes while looming throughout space aboard his ship, the Ravager.

And then suddenly, he had detected a disturbance, a massive power amassing on the planet below, as if it was calling to him, beckoning him to the planet itself. His body had cringed as he felt the surge of power increase as he traveled closer to his destination, and it was not soon before he had landed and had left the bridge of his massive ship to confront this massive power source for himself. 

And as he had left his ship, walked toward the source of power, he felt a shiver move across every single part of his body as he had come face to face with a man he had not seen in what had felt like years. He had remembered this man from his past days as a Nova (as short as it was, lol). 

He had found his brother in arms, the two had become one again. He had reunited with his former comrade to once again become Twin Brother Awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2009)

*"Dawn of the Ubermensch" The Rise of Smoker beings!*

It was sunset in the deserts of the OBD, the wind was rough, bombarding the party with sand. Platinum cursed and spit some sand out of his mouth, he knew their was a sandstorm coming and that it would be foolish to continue their treck today, they would need to find a place to stay the night.

As if by fate a few minutes later they saw an Oasis with a small town clustered around it. Platinum bade his traveling companions Nihilus and Amatsu to follow him. They eventually found an inn with rooms available. The cost was 250 rep a night. Platinum reached into his pocket to pay the inn keeper but realized he was on cooldown and had to wait 24 hours before he could give out rep again, so Nihilus picked up the tab... .

Later that night a loud explosion woke up the party. They rushed out of the inn and saw a group of people in a very familiar Nazi uniform. They prepared for battle...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2009)

Nihilus awoke from his slumber, curious as to where the loud noise was coming from. He had put on his mask before those in his party had realized what he had become, but sooner or later, he knew that he would have to come face to face with his dark past, and tell his comrades what had really happened to him so long ago. 

Preparing for the situation, he had gathered his black garb and trademark lightsaber, preparing for the oncoming battle ahead. Before they had left, Nihilus had secretly calmed himself, chanting a hidden, unknown speech only known to few of his kind, giving himself to the dark side, although not completely, but just enough to fuel his hunger and rage in order to eliminate his enemies. 

He had appeared out of his room, and was surprised to see a small man with a giant insignia on top of his helmet glaring at him with blood red eyes, as if he had risen from the depths of Chaos itself. Drawing his blade, going into a familiar stance that only the likes of Platinum and only few of the Novas had seen him take. He was ready to fight to the death.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 6, 2009)

*The Here and Now*

*"He is closer, his scent is much stronger now."* 

"How closer, you said that a month ago as well."

The dog gave a deep rumbling laugh. *"Silly master, we Oni cannot measure The Hunt in time, you know that by now, The Hunt will only be at it's destination, when both sides meet."* 

The dog came to a grinding hault, almost throwing Joker from where he sat. "hey what's they big idea."

*"Two more scents have joined the one we seek, one of them is like nothing i've smelled before." *

"Well could we get a move on."

The dog chuckled and broke out into a sprint again, kicking up dust as he went.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 6, 2009)

Stroev finally reached the docks, meeting the mysteriosu man he met before.

"Who are you?" Stroev asked.

"I am Jinbei, and I ask you to join me" he said.

"Jinbei of the Wanknovas? So they do live on!"

"Yes, and I need help destroying those that oppose the power of nakama and One Piece... _friend_" he said, as he stood there, looking very weary.

"Alright then!" he quickly answered, and happily at that. 
"But why so wounded and tired? Were you-"

"Fighting? Why yes. Let's rest at the nearby inn here for now."

And so they entered.

What will happen now that one of our heroes have been tricked by Jinbei?!? Up next, 'The Clash'!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2009)

*A fight in the desert.*

Platinum soon lost track of Nihilus and Amatsu in the chaos. Confident that they could hold their own in this fight Platinum unleashed his fury on the Nazi foe. With cries of "Mein Kampf" and "Ich bin Tot" the fodder nazis fell. Platinum let his guard down as he figured the fight was concluded but the pain of an arrow in his forearm told him that this fight was not over yet.

Platinum ripped the arrow out his arm and retreated into the darkness, melded into the shadows, he began stalking his prey without mercy. At last he came upon his final opponent. He unsheathed his sword and swung his sword.

The man realizing that he was going to be hit blocked a fatal hit from the sword by sacrificing his left arm. The limb fell to the ground in a spurt of blood.

Platinum looked upon his face and realized that he was a General of the Reich. He knew that such a wound would not down a man of his power. He prepared for a long fight...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 6, 2009)

*Origin: Take 2*

Azure Flame Kite was birthed by the universe's own energies into the Outskirts, she grew rapidly and quickly garnered the attention of many an OBDer. The reasons for the attention and observations given to her was due to the fact that she was one of the very few females of the OBDer species. While being female was impressive, it was not enough to gain power within the Outskirts. Her knowledge of the fictional multiverse was lacking, but her ability to learn allowed her to grow in a different way. 

Azure Flame Kite began developing new powers, moderator powers. The ability to manipulate reality within the Outskirts was growing by the day until The Grand Cardinals had become aware of her abilities. Seeking to control all of those with this Modly power, AFK was approached by this Cardinal and offered a chance to join with a condition, or be destroyed.

Azure Flame Kite now stands by The Grand Cardinal as their newest member, required to wear a white nurse's outfit and fight with a fruity wand.


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2009)

It was a few years later since the incident at Mew Jork. And Cubey had been wandering the lands training. And looking for the face he had seen at his awakening. He had been recently staying in a town called the Library of Konoha. And he had met many a fierce opponents... and friends. And he had been honing himself there for a while before he set off on his search of  and Nikushimi.

He had now managed to power himself up a bit using his own demonic energies as fuel. He had recieved two handguns from a fellow named Munboy and was given a special sword by his great friend Lindgren called the Blade of Pain, especially to fight Nikushimi. The day before Lindgren left the Library of Konoha two better himself, he met with Cubey.

"Cubey, listen. I heard about your quest to track down Nikushimi and make him pay for what he did to you.. and your loved ones. And I just wanna tell you.. You're staring down a long and difficult journey. It will be dangerous. And Nikushimi himself commands great armies. He's a leader of a huge faction called the Uchihatards. And he spares no mercy - "

"Lindgren, dont bother persuading me otherwise. Nikushimi is mine to kill, and no one else's. Dont try to stop me."

"No, I know. That's why I want to give you something that will help greatly in your fight against Nikushimi and his Uchihatards. Take this, the Blade of Pain."



"He's hiding out in a land called the OBD. Look for him there." Lindgren picked up his bag and slung it over a shoulder.

"I'll see you one day. Cubey."

They shook hands, and he walked past.

A few years later, Cubey lay in his bed, thinking.

"_Tomorrow's the day. Tomorrow, I set out to kill Nikushimi. This time... I WILL WIN._"


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 6, 2009)

Avant stood poised, surrounding him were a brigade of Level 4 Trolls; TrollaTerrors. He'd had been fighting 100 of them for two days and two nights, finally only ten remained.

"Oh purifiying light, cast away this corrupt soul" Avant chanted, "Judgement!" he shouted, as pillars of radiant light shot down from the heavens striking all of the TrollaTerrors, stunning them motionless. 

"Now to finish you all" Avant prepared his sword of Exorcism, wreathing it in a maelstrom of Holy Flame, "Tyrant Revolver!" Avant yelled holding his sword like a minigun, he fired bolts of holy flame, The bolts left craters on the ground, meters deep, as they zoomed through the air, hitting their targets with terrifying effect and accuracy.

"Amen" Avant said turning away to continue on his journey. For no presence or any troll would stand in the way of his vendetta. "I'm going to kill you Jinibea" he silently whispered to himself.

As he reached the summit of the hill he could see a town in the far off distance, a chance to recharge his batteries.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2009)

*The Conclusion*

The General seemed unaffected by the loss of his arm unholsted his saber and charged ferociously kicking up sand where his feet left.

Under the light of the full moon he and Platinum traded blows with their swords for what seemed to be hours. The General seemed to have unlimited stamina while Platinum was starting to feel the fatigue of battle. He knew he had to end this match soon. With Amatsu and Nihilus fighting their own battles he knew he could not rely on anyone but himself in this match.

Platinum had an idea. He had noticed that the scars on his right hand sometimes felt as if they pulsed with a powerful magic, this power sometimes released itself from his hand and he wondered if he could possibly control it, if he could control it he knew that he could channel power to his sword and unleash a power shockwave that would be able to down the Nazi foe.

He dropped the gauntlet from his right hand and unraveled the bandages on his scars. He gripped the hilt of the blade and felt the flow of power, the low sound of the energy resonating with the blade, he knew that it was working, he swung his sword and the powerful shockwave cut through the general's sword and delivered unto him a nasty flesh wound nearly slicing him in two, his feet buckled and he fell to the floor in a heap. 

Before he died he yelled out loud "The Reich will Rise again, your kind can not stop it, this is the Dawn... the Dawn of the Ubermensch, Heil....", and with that he fell silent forevermore...


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2009)

*The Tale of Wobba Fett*

The night above the obd sky was dark and starless.A lone streak was the only thing that didn't make the night seem like a grim souless void, which was what the obd was basically. 

In the center of a forest a giant pokeball crashes to the ground, creating a huge crater. The pokeball opens, revealing a blue blob with a strange helmet and a laser gun.

"WOBBA! WOBBA WOBBA!" The blob said in a language never heard of in this world. It looked at the pokeball's controls, and found them to have been destroyed by the crash. The blob sighed. He needed repairs.

The Blob comes out of its hiding place and scans the area for trouble. None seem to be in the vicinity, so it ventures even further away from the safety of its pokeball. The Blob eventually finds itself in a vast desert, which he thought was geographically absurd. 

"Wobba wobb wobb..." He cursed. His species did not like the desert, but at the very least there were no zubats.

It continued its wanderings until it finds a pair of masked individuals running towards a small camp. The camp had the flag bearing the Uchiha symbol upon it. Moments later the Blob saw several men in Imperial Uniforms. Wobba panicked. Even here, far from the galaxy far far away their influence was strong. 


The Blob was unsure of what course of action to take. The Imperials surely had the means to repair his ship, but they were Imperials. The masked individuals however did not seem to be a threat, but you can never know.

It took out a coin from its helmet, and tossed it. Ho-oh, he goes for the Imperials. Lugia, he goes to the masked people.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 7, 2009)

The Jinbea dupes were quickly approaching Alicia. She didn't know what to do, she grabbed her gunrod and opened fire. The Jinbea dupes dodged the aim and pinned Alicia down.

"Shit!" She cried. "Bluebeard!, I'll let you do whatever you want if you just save me now" She continued. Bluebeard stayed laying there. Alicia screamed as a Jinbea dupe slammed his hand through her stomach, impaling her. Blood sprayed everywhere and Alicia slumped back... Fading out. Alicia knew there was no hope and welcomed deaths cold embrace. She heard voices _"What is this?"_ she thought.

"Power acquirement at 7%" She heard. _"What?"_ Alicia didn't have any time to think. She woke up and looked down. Her stomach was fully healed as was her ribs however she noticed the dupes were about to carve up Bluebeard. Alicia got up and picked up her gunrod which was glowing and suddenly transformed into a cannon. How this would help her she didn't know she had no cannonballs. Yet she noticed something forming in the barrel, compressed air. Alicia smiled and fired it at all four of the Jinbea dupes. They were shocked at this event and all four were hit and were sent flying over the horizon and a small crater appeared where they were. 

Alicia walked up to Bluebeard to see if her strength was augmented. She tried to lift him yet she couldn't, Alicia tried to run to see if she was faster. She was disappointed, she sighed and waited for Bluebeard to wake up. She watched as her gunrod transformed back into her shotgun and smirked as she couldn't wait to see Bluebeard's reaction.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 7, 2009)

Skiboydoggy was an ordinary middle school student when he started to contribute actively to the Outskirts, having hidden himself from the public eye before. He sought to gain power for his own ends in order to achieve his manly goal of being the Strongest There Was, and through subtle manipulations and attaching himself to prevalent conflicts, even after the initial newbie's mistakes, he inched towards fulfilling his ambition. He would eventually gain recognition and perhaps even notoriety for himself, not least because he was not afraid to stand up and proclaim his love for many things that were considered pink ghetto and thus not manly, and would seek to strike out on his own, in order to truly make a name for himself.

Alas, that was not to be, as when he joined the tournaments that would lead him to glory, he found before him two massive obstacles preventing him from going any further: Gig and Kamen Rider Ryoma. He was handily defeated, and could only return to his lair to plan for the next time. This next time has not arrived yet, so in the meantime, he has decided to randomly hunt down trolls to increase his power level, and has locked on to the cockslasher Nikushimi.

---

Many things dotted the landscape of the Outskirts: Buildings, trees, hollowed hillocks that were weak to random lightning bolts, and a Gundam. Yes, on this day, there was just one Gundam, and in it there was only one person. Skiboy, perhaps the only one around whose life had not been permanently marred by trolls, no doubt in large part due to his ability to summon other people to take the hit for him. Which was not to say he was any less dedicated in his short term goal of hunting down Nikushimi the cockslasher, it was just that there was nobody dead from him that Ski knew of.

One thing about mobile suits was that they were tall. The cockpit was about ten meters up, and the main camera was eighteen meters tall. That, of course, made a Gundam the perfect watchtower even outside of combat, and the best part was that it came with air-conditioning, so there was no real need to go trekking around the deserts on foot and exposed to the elements. That was a fool's errand when shelter was so easily available, and Ski was no fool, and certainly no less of a man for relying on a mobile suit either, since giant robots had always been a man's romance.

"Mmm... No Uchiha, but I see some Trolls." Skiboy muttered as he scanned the area from the comfort of his cockpit, the Gundam's scanners going much further than anyone would expect without its native world's Minovsky Particles jamming up everything.

"Might as well then."

Sitting upright, Ski fiddled with the controls of the Gundam and pulled out its beam rifle, and started sniping off trolls with the help of his mobile suit, far beyond the capability of most he would find in these parts.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2009)

Surrounded by enemies, the Sith Lord raised his hand up into the air, and a flash of light had appeared from his fingertips, incinerating those within his attack radius, turning them into smoldering ash. 

Knowing that the battle had not been over yet, he had unsheathed his lightsaber, calling upon his anger and hate to increase his power he had burst through the enemy line with shocking speed, some would say that he had only taken him an instant to reach his target and deal the finishing blow. 

While the stragglers had tried to run away from their deadly pursuer, Nihilus had concentrated his energy into his palms, and unleashed a powerful wave of Force energy that had broken every bone in the body of the fleeing soldiers, their bodies falling to the ground, like leaves from a dying tree. 

Speculating and looking around him, he could see that his allies had taken care of their own business as well. Nihilus then had decided to join them so that they may formulate a plan to strike down the enemy at the heart. Such were the ways of a Sith Lord, especially akin to those that of like the Lord of Hunger.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 7, 2009)

*Meeting and Questions*

The next morning Jinbei and Stroev left, searching for the ones named "Aristotles",  and other Wanknovas that was on a list given to Stroev,w ho was reading a National Geographic magazine.

"So bees like honey, I see..." said Stroev, putting down the magazine on the inn table, then leaving the building.

"We must find these people, and eliminate them, for they are traitors" And I have a feeling there are others hunting me as well" Jinbei started off.

"And?" Stroev said, looking at the paper, seeing info on some of the members and other people:

Aristotles, formerly known as Avant; Betrayed OP and shows undying love to DGM. This reason will be the fake one, covering my -

And that was all Stroev could read, as he soon thought of that last line, but it left as a young 13 year old approached the two.

"Ah, Stroev, this is Magellan."

Stroev introduced himself, as did this kid.

"I have the whereabouts on Avant!" Magellan said as he turned to Jinbei.

"Good, good..."

The group, now one stronger, headed west from the Inn, to a small town overlooked by a hill...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2009)

*Searching for Clues...*

The general's body lied there in the stillness of the night. Even though he had passed from this world Platinum could still feel the evil intent emanating from his corpse.

Platinum then began to search the general's body for loot. He found on his person 2000 rep. Glancing around to make sure no one was around to report him to the mods, he took the rep off the person. He knew he was committing the cardinal sin of rep whoring, punishable by death in certain areas of the land, but Platinum knew they would need all the resources they could get on this Journey. "Besides, He won't need it where he is going anyway" muttered Platinum under his breath.

Platinum was just about to leave when he discovered a small letter on the general's person. Opening it up, the paper was orders given to him by the Nazi higher ups. The Letter read:

"These orders come from the highest on our chain of command, Mein Fuhrer Herr Captain Smoker is about to complete his most noble plan and you must help it along. The goal of this operation is..." Platinum could not read the rest as it was covered by an old ranch dressing stain. He was so close to finding out their plans but he did not let this bring him down. He knew in time he would find Smoker.

He went to go search for his comrades...


----------



## Ulti (Sep 7, 2009)

Alicia had been sitting there for at least half an hour. "Fuck this" she said and she got up. She looked around the area which wasn't really burning anymore. She wondered if her gun could fire water bullets. She transformed it into a shotgun and decided to test it out. It took Alicia a while to form the first water bullet but it worked, she aimed it at a wall and opened fire. The shot didn't damage the wall she shot at so she decided to shoot at Bluebeard and try and wake him up. She continued to do so until he woke up as Alicia was scared and alone.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 7, 2009)

Bluebeard jumped in panic. “What the fuck is going on!?” he yelled. He then saw Alicia laughing. Bluebeard glared at her. “That wasn’t funny.  ” He said angrily. Alicia continued too laugh and then she pointed at Bluebeard’s crotch. He looked down and blushed. He had pissed on himself. “Damn it! Now I have too find new clothes.” He exclaimed.  A random hobo walked into the alley that they were standing in. His eyes widened when he saw the two. He started to run, but he noticed the large dark stain on Bluebeard’s pants.

Needless to say, the hobo started laughing. Bluebeard growled and walked over too him. With a flick of his blade, he tore off the man’s shirt. The hobo backed against the wall. Bluebeard then pulled down his pants. The hobo screamed, “Please don’t rape me!” Bluebeard growled and said, “Shut the fuck up.” He then proceeded to jack the hobo’s pants.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 7, 2009)

Alicia saw this in action and was horrified but at the same time slightly amused. When Bluebeard had finished his "change of dressing" she calmly walked over to Bluebeard and transformed her gun into a cannon. She tapped him on the shoulder and a fireball manifested into the barrel "Hey" she said calmly "Turn around" she said with a bit of a snicker. "Try anything funny and.." Alicia turned the barrel towards a wall and the fireball completely incinerated it "Got it?" she said cheekily. 

She then headed out of the alley gunrod in tow. She walked past the hobo and quietly apologized for her companions actions and waited out in the open.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 7, 2009)

He is not a new comer, but a loaner. A man who was around to see things happen for the past few years, but only rarely participated in the major events directly. But that was fine with him. He considered it a gift, as if he had an uncanny ability to dodge all the mines in the field. A useful gift when the enemies typically had class 100+ strength and you where no more durable than any other fodder that normally gets sweep aside in a moments notice in the OBD. 

The thrill of battle was what lured him to this land called OBD, and it is what kept him here. 

Now...

Strongarm85 was walking along when he spotted someone he knew, "Platinum, long time no see. Got anything you need taken care of?"


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2009)

*A chance encounter...*

Platinum had been searching for over a half an hour and yet could not find his fellow comrades. He heard fighting off in the distance and wondered if they were still fighting. He brushed the sand off his cloak and picked up his sword. He was about to try and find them when he saw a figure in the night.

He wondered if this was a new enemy but upon closer inspection he realized that it was a man he knew, a friend he met during one of his many voyages across the land.

Strongarm85 cried out "Platinum, long time no see. Got anything you need taken care of?"

Platinum at first thought against bringing him into this fight but realized they would need all the help he could get in stopping his foe.

He explained the situation to Strongarm, the looming threat that Smoker and his Nazi's presented to the land and how they must be stopped. He ended with "So will you join us in this fight"

He waited for his reply...


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2009)

Cubey set out, his talk with Lindgren still fresh in his mind.

_He was completely right. Nikushimi is dangerous and he commands armies of vast power. What should I do?I doubt I can even defeat him after all the training I've done._

Cubey continued to walk across the desert, and was surprised to see a large body of water in sight not too far from where he was. Thinking he had time for a quick drink, he detoured over to where the stream was.

"Finally, some water," he muttered under his breath.

When he finally reached it, he kneeled down, cupped his hands, and reached deep into the water. It was cool as night, and refreshing to even the touch. He brought his cupped hands back out, full to the brim with blue, shining water and drank deeply.

As soon as he finished, he felt something reach out from the pit of his stomach...


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 7, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Platinum had been searching for over a half an hour and yet could not find his fellow comrades. He heard fighting off in the distance and wondered if they were still fighting. He brushed the sand off his cloak and picked up his sword. He was about to try and find them when he saw a figure in the night.
> 
> He wondered if this was a new enemy but upon closer inspection he realized that it was a man he knew, a friend he met during one of his many voyages across the land.
> 
> ...



"Sure, its not like I've got anything else to do. Nazi's I hate Nazis anyways. So I guess that's as good a reason as any to help," he explained. 

"You got feats for Smoker and those Nazis?" he questioned.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2009)

*Meanwhile*

Meanwhile a short distance away, Lu Yan and Ifrit had come across, the corpse of the SS officer.

*"He was here, Lu I can smell him"*

"You sure? why didn't he scalp our little friend here for some extra rep to be sold in stores, I hear Nazi's scalps could get a good price depending on where you take them to."

*"Who knows, all I know was his scent was here."*
Lu Yan shrugged, before climbing down off of the massive dog. "Well if our friend didn't want his scalp, just means it's mine for the claiming...might as well take his clothes as well."

While stripping the Nazi, Lu Yan, found 150 rep that Platinum had missed. tucking those points as well as the uniform and hat into his pack, Lu began the scalping process. Soon it too was inside his pack.

"Let's put this fellow to the torch shall we, friend." 

Ifrit grinned before rearing back and spit out a jet of fire, which enveloped the SS General...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Sure, its not like I've got anything else to do. Nazi's I hate Nazis anyways. So I guess that's as good a reason as any to help," he explained.
> 
> "You got feats for Smoker and those Nazis?" he questioned.



He replied "I have been acquiring information from various sources over the past few months. It seems that these Nazi's are after something, what it is i'm not sure, but they are a powerful enemy. Even your lowest Nazi is far stronger than the average human. I was lucky to take on one of the lowest of generals otherwise I wouldn't have survived. I can safely say that Smoker has the power to wipe out cityblocks with incredible ease, but his true power I have yet to figure out."


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 7, 2009)

After having acquired the cursed sword Kagetsuchi, Greed left the cave and set out on his journey. 

On his journey, Greed went to a town which hosted many others who had been attacked by the likes of Nikushimi, many of them had were scared from repetitive cockslashing to the face, But they were lucky, for they had not been killed as Greeds family had been. 

The survivors said that they had heard rumors of a man called Grimjowsensei, In a town called Virgillia. Grimjow sensei is a man who is a sworn follower of Nikushimi, and and one of the top 5 warriers who work for him. Greed went to find this man in hope to battle him and also in hopes of getting information on Nikushimi.

Greed met with many trolls and many enemies, and because of this, He mastered the way of the sword. and had aquired teleportation, an ability which allowed him to travel anywhere within 4000 meters.

_"Even with my new abilities, Its not enough, if I were to fight nikushimi right now, I would no doubt die. I still have a lot of growing to do, so I must find some allies, for at the moment, I need any type of strength I can get"_

After long travels, Greed made it to the town of Virgillia and stopped by a bar for a drink and some buffalo wings.


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2009)

Cubey drank hungrily from the lake. Once he had finished, he wiped his mouth and breathed a sigh of relief. But suddenly, something reared from the pit of his stomach. He felt like he was burning on fire. He couldnt shake it.

Cubey opened his mouth and let out a blood-curdling roar.

"GWAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!"

And then he was set ablaze with lightning. A giant wave of lightning shot out from him, and dispersed in the air after turning the surrounding sand to glass.

Slowly but surely, the electricity vaporized and Cubey was back to normal.

He glanced at his own hands.

"Looks like I've got a gift to use against Nikushimi," he grinned.

And with that he set off at a run to get out the desert, and leave from the surrounding mountains.

Soon, he arrived at a town called Vigillia where he heard Nikushimi and his cronies had visited....


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 7, 2009)

"Well we should be alright, I don't know why, but for some reason me and those on my side tend to be pretty survivable. I can't for the life of me figure out why though. I mean I'm human level!" he explained, "Maybe the plot gods are protecting me."


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2009)

_I wonder if there's anything to eat in this town_, Cubey thought as he looked over the village from the cliff.

"Maybe they know how to get to the OBD," Cubey mumbled to himself. And with that, he swung his sword over his head and took a mighty leap into the air, and jumped into the town.

Flying through the air felt great, so he used bursts of lightning to increase his speed.

"WOOOHH HHOOOO!!!!" he screamed as he fell into town.

Slinging his sword over his shoulder, he walked through the streets, looking suspiciously at everyone, for any of them could be one of Nikushimi's followers. Or even Nikushimi himself.

Soon, he found a bar where he could get some food, so he went in. When he entered, it was full of thuggish looking villagers, who were either cracking their knuckles or scowling, all of them glaring at their newcomer. Except for one guy. He was minding his own drink and plate of food. Cubey remained indifferent to the residents and went to the bar to order something.

"4 pizzas, 2 bowls of soup and 1 drink please." He told the bartender, who went to hurriedly make the food.

"So.. nice little town, huh buddy?" Cubey asked the mysterious man. He said nothing.

"Ooookkkk.....," Cubey muttered to himself.

The man inclined his head and looked at Cubey for the first time...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Cubey said:


> "So.. nice little town, huh buddy?" Cubey asked the mysterious man. He said nothing.
> 
> "Ooookkkk.....," Cubey muttered to himself.



Greed thought to himself what this guy was talking about, surely he couldn't think that a town full of thugs was nice. It seemed to him that the man was just trying to start conversation. 

" Haha......... If by nice town, you mean run down and full of thugs.....then yes, its a nice town."

"whats a guy like you doing in this kind of place anyway? You don't seem like a local and you have a funny feeling about you, surely your not here for not here for no reason......."

".....well its not like I'm any different(speaking under his breath)"


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2009)

" Haha......... If by nice town, you mean run down and full of thugs.....then yes, its a nice town." he said

_Funny guy_, Cubey thought to himself.

"whats a guy like you doing in this kind of place anyway? You don't seem like a local and you have a funny feeling about you, surely your not here for not here for no reason......." the mysterious man said to Cubey.

This statement struck ubey with some force. This guy seemed to speak every word with a sense of purpose. Cubey could see this guy was like him.

"Yeah, I have some... business to do here. But it seems like you yourself have some sort of assignment to carry out."

Cubey sheathed his sword and sat down next to the man.

"My name's Cubey. And I'm looking for a man named Nikushimi."


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Cubey said:


> "Yeah, I have some... business to do here. But it seems like you yourself have some sort of assignment to carry out."
> 
> 
> Cubey sheathed his sword and sat down next to the man.
> ...



_Is this guy an ally of Nikushimi.....or does he have the same purpose as me?? It looks like I'm going to have to ask a few questions..._

".......My name is greed.....and It seems that I was right in thinking your not normal" 

"It seems that we are looking for the same person........but for what reason do you seek Nikushimi?"


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Well we should be alright, I don't know why, but for some reason me and those on my side tend to be pretty survivable. I can't for the life of me figure out why though. I mean I'm human level!" he explained, "Maybe the plot gods are protecting me."



"Blessed be the Plot gods" Platinum said. 

"Even if you are just a mere human level fighter I feel that you can be a great asset in this journey, we will discuss our future plans when we meet up with the rest of my party".


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 7, 2009)

A troop of nazi solders walked down the street patrolling. As they passed an alley a shadowy figure looked out and around the corner. Seeing that it was clear Amatsu emerged from the alley.

"I have to regroup with Platinum right away." he said as he made his way through the streets. "There's no way I can fight these guys alone." Suddenly the sound of dogs barking got his attention. "shit they've found me."

He broke out into a run. He knew he would be able to move faster on one of his pokemon, but that would make him stick out like a sore thumb. The best thing to do at the moment was to try and stealthy lose the enemies on his tail.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2009)

*Meanwhile*

...the flame enveloped body exploded with light, and blinded Lu for a moment.

"Do nazi's usually explode, when you set them ablaze?"

*"Not to my knowledge, but this is peculiar, it appears by harming this officers body even more, we have somehow restarted his heart...how queer, for a human."*

and indeed a moment later, the light subsided and there stood the general entirely new...though still quite naked.

"Danke f?r Ihren Service, herr monk jetzt meine Kleidung, wenn Sie werden." the Nazi said.

"What's he saying."

*"He is thanking us for returning him to life, and he wants his clothes."*

"Und mein Haar, wenn Sie wurden"

*"He also wants his scalp back"*

"Oh well then..." Lu turned towards the still nude officer. "I accept your thanks herr Offizier, but i'm afraid I must put you back down, my order does not condone Nazi's nor do they condone zombie's."

The officer looked taken aback for a moment, before spitting out

"Sie verweigern die, die das Vorlagenrennen sind"

*"Some gibberish about him being better than us"*

"really? how rude of him. Well have at you herr Offizier" Said joker un sheathing the spade from his back and taking a step foward.

"It' s-General, worm Sie! und ich werde nicht durch irgendeinen Jungen und sein nicht reinrassiges Haustier besiegt."

*"My, my isn't he indignant"*

"Yes I can tell, start the clock Ifrit. if I haven't killed him in a minutes time, it's your turn to play."


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 7, 2009)

Platinum said:


> "Blessed be the Plot gods" Platinum said.
> 
> "Even if you are just a mere human level fighter I feel that you can be a great asset in this journey, we will discuss our future plans when we meet up with the rest of my party".



"Lead the way," Strongarm said as he followed along.

As they walked along he said, "You know I wonder how some of those high tiers managed to get the power they've got, like the Holy Order of Taleran. I guess if it was common knowledge how they did it they wouldn't really be high tiers then would they."


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 7, 2009)

Taking out one of his cards. He tossed it into the air. The card glowed with a bright light and transformed into the bird type pokemon swellow. 

"Go I need you to find Platinum or some help, and bring them here. I'll do my best to fight them off until then. I'm counting on you." Amatsu said as he readied his cards for the fight as the swellow flew off into the sky.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Lead the way," Strongarm said as he followed along.
> 
> As they walked along he said, "You know I wonder how some of those high tiers managed to get the power they've got, like the Holy Order of Taleran. I guess if it was common knowledge how they did it they wouldn't really be high tiers then would they."



"We do not know the ways of the Holy Order, or how they even received their powers thought it is very likely that they are warriors of the gods, and only get involved in the most urgent of affairs".

They continued their trek for another half an hour and then platinum saw a creature in the sky...


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 7, 2009)

The swellow dived down and flew around Platinum and his companion before going "swellow, swellow!" Trying to motion Platinum and his companion to follow it as it flew back up into the sky and started on it's way back towards where Amatsu was.

Meanwhile Amatsu who had summoned forth a charmander and an arcanine continued to fight against the nazi forces that had caught up to him. Sending forth fire attacks that incinerated any enemy within range.


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> _Is this guy an ally of Nikushimi.....or does he have the same purpose as me?? It looks like I'm going to have to ask a few questions..._
> 
> ".......My name is greed.....and It seems that I was right in thinking your not normal"
> 
> "It seems that we are looking for the same person........but for what reason do you seek Nikushimi?"



Cubey was awestruck. So Greed was looking for Nikushimi too. How much evil had this man spread through the lands?

"Nikushimi... took my mother's pendant from me. Then laid waste to my village. I - WILL - KILL HIM."

Cubey paused for a minute.

"So now that you know what I'm after, let's hear about your own self. What purpose do you have with Nikushimi?"

_If he's a follower of Nikushimi, this'll be a good chance to get his whereabouts from this guy..._


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2009)

Platinum and Strongarm followed the Swellow and eventually they came upon Amatsu fighting against the nazi hordes.

He began looking for the right moment to strike...

Platinum loved the game of cat and mouse he played with enemies, the thrill of the hunt and the fear on the eyes of his victims realizing his impending doom. He charged his sword until it glowed with a dull red light and unleashed the shock wave killing several Nazi's and causing panic among their ranks.

It was time for another battle.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Backstory*:

      A woman, plagued by viruses and bacteria all over her body, as well as fungus, wanders in a forest, coming upon a remote farm near the edge of the woods. Looking over the farm's near ripened food, she salivates. Suddenly, the woman falls limp, with a man, in workng attire, behind her with a shovel. 

     The man, seeing this woman as an intruder, takes her unconscious body and drags it off to a small ditch, where he thinks of burying her there. As he is dragging her off, his eyes start to sting a bit, with his body coursing with pain. By the time he gets over to the ditch, he collapses, with his skin being alive underneath by a mysteriopus organism.

     The woman, who was unconscious, later wakes after recoverig from her wound, perfectly fine, as she looks over to her side to see a near decomposed man lying face first in the dirt. She decides to go over to the house to investigate, and soon finds the living conditions favorable. Later on in the evening, she hears another person's voice happen down the road. 

     Another woman, in familiar working attire, comes back from the market to smell a decomposing corpse. Turning to the nearby ditch, she discovers its her husband! Shocked, she runs to the house to see what has happened, only to find a strange, trembling woman at the door of her home...


----------



## Fawful (Sep 7, 2009)

After Joker saw this strange creatures face, it became clear to him it was one of the forces of Nikushimi. Overtaken by rage, Joker blitzed the creature.

It was no slouch to combat however, and dodged all of Jokers physical attacks.

"Ok then, getting up close to it isn't gonna work, how do I take this thing down? I don't know if my axe can handle it, but I guess throwing a few spells wouldn't hurt."

He threw a couple of low level lightning bolts at it. The creature ran away before Joker could kill it though.

Anyway, the fight was over, now Joker had to find out where he really was and get out of this wasteland...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2009)

...taking a couple more steps toward the nazi, Lu readied himself, but the Nazi still didn't attack.

"Sie würden jemand ohne einen Waffenmönch angreifen?" 

*"He's asking if you'd attack a man without a weapon."*

Lu nodded "Normally no, but when one is from such vile people as your, herr general, I must ignore such things."

"Sehr gut dann Mönch… Brand wie der Schmutz sind Sie!!!!"

The general stretched out his hands and energy came pulsing out of it, nearly missing Lu by inches. 

"You missed friend, but now it's my turn"

Lu Yan rushed foward, swinging his spade at the general's head, only for it to be caught on a energy blade that the general himself had created.

"Ich muss Sie, Wurm empfehlen! diese neue Energie ist, mit mir jagt unten den Dummkopf erstaunlich, der mich vorher tötete"

They're fight became a deadly dance, each parrying each other's strike with perfect timing spraks were created by the clashing weapons setting fire to the ceroundind desert shrubery. Soon Lu Yan was tiring, and gettign sloppy. It was no surprise that a well timed energy burst clipped his side, and he fell to the ground stunned.

Looking up at his enemy with his hated foot on his chest and his energy sword at his neck, he grinned at the lunacy of this. 

"Haben Sie alles zu sagen, bevor Sie Wurm sterben."

"Yes, actually. Ifrit...pounce."

*"Gladly."*

The Nazi general for a moment looked confused, before shrieking in terror as the giant dog descended on him, soon there was nothing left, except for his head.

"*Can you rise, master Lu Yan.*

"Yeah...yeah just give me moment...Hey Ifrit,"

*"Yes Lu"*. replied the dog, licking his bloodied paws.

"You think we can get extra rep if we bring in a Nazi Zombie's head."

Ifrit groaned.

*"We could try, but I smell more of these craven fools close by, perhaps we should hunt them as well, for the rep you seek."*

"Yes, let's do it, and if not we could always sell thier clothes for rep as well." Lu Yan said climbing back on the dog , and rocketing off again.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 7, 2009)

While Platinum and Amatsu's pokemon where busy fighting the Nazis, Strongarm ran around the side of the chaos they were created by attacking the Nazi's head on, instead opting to flank them. The first Nazi he reached noticed him just before he reached him, but Strongarm never realized that because the Nazi's original reaction was to attack which partically made the Nazi stand still as Strongarm easily closed the grap, grabbed the Nazi's side arm and shot him

As soon as the Nazi was shot time began to flow normally for him which prevented the Strongarm from ever knowing that his ability had worked on him. After killing the other Nazi's nearby he continued to grab their guns and ran threw their back ranks and shooting them down with unnatural ease, most of the time before they even had time turn and realize that he was there. Strongarm just chalked it up the other guys doing such a damn fine job they the enemy just didn't notice him until it was too late.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 7, 2009)

Running away from an unknown being, the creature found a small stream to drink water. As the creature kept drinking from the stream, its body began to morph once again, taking on its human form as before. Soon, as it began wandering away, it saw a few small animals, and approached them cautiously.      

     The animals were vultures, and they were eating a dead corpse, that of a wild cougar that had been killed by unknown circumstances. The creature then reached out its hand, mumbling quietly, "Re-reviiive Claaawww!". The cougar, who was once dead, started shaking a bit, the parasite working its way through the body. In a few minutes, the parasite began to reviving the fallen cougar, to which it got on all fours, with strips of flesh hanging from it and approached the creature that ressurected it. 

     The creature spoke "This is... kitty..." A flashback occured, in which it remembers only the slight feeling of being abandoned. Curious to find more lifeforms it wanders further into the forest, with the courgar following close behind...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*"Nikushimi... took my mother's pendant from me. Then laid waste to my village. I - WILL - KILL HIM."*
"It seems that we have a similar goal, as I too wish to kill Nikushimi."

*"So now that you know what I'm after, let's hear about your own self. What purpose do you have with Nikushimi?"*

"Lets just say that Nikushimi killed everyone in my family. The only thing I desire in life is to kill him."


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2009)

"Really? That's... interesting.. What say we team up and make him pay for what he did to us? I want his head to hang over mantelpiece. An I know where to find him. Have you ever heard of a land called the MABD...?"


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 7, 2009)

As the woman was wandering, her ears, with sharp senses, overheard the sounds of two other beings up ahead of the way a bit.

As the woman overheard thier conversation, she kept out of sight. Then, all of a sudden, another memory came to her, which depicted some omnious  figure, and the name Niku... As she came too from her flashback, she discovered the two strangers were gone.

She thought to ehrself, "I should...follow them. Niku...shimi..." As the two syallables were uttered again and again. She followed the scent, along with her new pet cougar at her side.


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 7, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Platinum and Strongarm followed the Swellow and eventually they came upon Amatsu fighting against the nazi hordes.
> 
> He began looking for the right moment to strike...
> 
> ...



"About time you showed up." He said jokingly sighing in relief to see the reinforcements coming. Swellow by that time had returned to card form and shot back into Amatsu's hand in a streak of light. He brought out another card and threw it through the air. "Go Lucario!" he yelled as the card transformed into the pokemon of choice.

"aura sphere!" Amatsu ordered as Lucario charged up the aura sphere and shot it at the approaching nazi soldiers. As the aura sphere made contact it gave off a huge explosion turning the buildings near it into cubble.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2009)

Ho-Oh. The coin landed Ho-Oh.

Wobba decided then and there to go follow the Imperials. He made sure to stay far enough from them that he wouldn't be noticed, though he was doing a lousy job at doing that. 

One of the Imperials turned around and saw Wobba. The pokemon/mandalorian bounty hunter froze, pretending to be a statue. 

"Was zum Teufel ist dieses Ding?" One of the Imperials asked.

"Pokemon." The other replied. 

"Es ist ein pokemon? was ist mit dem Helm?"

The other Imperial shrugged. "Keine Idee aber sollte jemand von der Basis wissen"

"Ja." Both Imperials picked up Wobba and brought him to base. Wobba was still not moving, still pretending to be a statue.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2009)

The fight continued for another hour. The gore and fleshy bits of fallen nazi's covered the land. Platinum thought it was almost over until he heard the sound of mechanical rumbling coming from the hills. They appeared to be mechanical beasts, a 100 in number, unlike anything that existed or could be built with the primitive knowledge of this world. Platinum had heard about the nazi's manufacturing these beasts it looks like it was time to see what they could do. He wished to see how these "Panzer tanks" fared in battle...


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 8, 2009)

From out of nowhere at the speed that the Plot of the world demanded someone noticed a dead body and through some wired cosmic chain of fate knew it wanted to help, or at the very least wanted to be picked up. Now the only question is who would pick it up.


(side note I'll can't post very much for most of the week so enjoy my uselessness)


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2009)

Cubey said:


> "Really? That's... interesting.. What say we team up and make him pay for what he did to us? I want his head to hang over mantelpiece. An I know where to find him. Have you ever heard of a land called the MABD...?"



"Im willing to team up, I have been looking to form a team after all"

"I have heard of MABD, shall we be on our way then?"


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 8, 2009)

Preparing to join his comrades, he had not noticed a trap that had laid hidden below his feet, and he had fell into the deep and dark abyss. Nihilus couldn't tell how long he had been falling down, deeper into the darkness, frankly, he didn't care, the only thing he cared about was getting out and getting back to his camp and rethinking of a battle strategy. 

The thing is though, that is one of his problems, always thinking of a strategy to take out the enemy, and none of it to find a cure for his problem that has been taking over his body ever since that fateful day at the battle that had taken place on Malachor V. He remembers the smell of slag in the air, blood ridden corpses laid across the lines of battle. 

Ships covering the grounds, destroyed. He thought the battle would go on forever without a clear winner after all of the fighting, and yet, it was an unfortunate moment, for at that time, the Mass Shadow Generator had been activated. He did not want to remember that moment, so he had put it at the back of his mind. 

Finally deciding to get out of this predicament, he had concentrated Force energy into his hands, and released the excess of power into the hole, releasing enough to slow his way down as he made his way to the very bottom of the trap, making a safe landing to the ending point. And when he had landed, he had come into a room rull of runes and glyps covering the walls, as if he were inside of a tomb.


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> "Im willing to team up, I have been looking to form a team after all"
> 
> "I have heard of MABD, shall we be on our way then?"



"That's settled then. We'll search out Nikushimi and destroy him."

Cubey and Greed left the bar together, discussing how to get to Nikushimi through his army of followers.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2009)

Cubey said:


> "That's settled then. We'll search out Nikushimi and destroy him."
> 
> Cubey and Greed left the bar together, discussing how to get to Nikushimi through his army of followers.



"Were off to the tof MABD then."
_
On their way to MABD, Greed and Cubey hear rumors, that one of Nikushimi's followers , a man by the name of Grimjowsensei, was in the town of MBD and was ravaging the town, killing civilians, and raiding everyones homes. Since MBD was on the way to MABD, Greed felt that they should stop by that town to save the villigers, and hopefully get some information on Nikushimi from Grimjowsensei.
_
"It seems that the town of MBD is in trouble, and is bieng attacked by one of Nikushimi's followers. shall we go and save the town and try and get some information from Grimjowsensei?"


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> "Were off to the tof MABD then."
> _
> On their way to MABD, Greed and Cubey hear rumors, that one of Nikushimi's followers , a man by the name of Grimjowsensei, was in the town of MBD and was ravaging the town, killing civilians, and raiding everyones homes. Since MBD was on the way to MABD, Greed felt that they should stop by that town to save the villigers, and hopefully get some information on Nikushimi from Grimjowsensei.
> _
> "It seems that the town of MBD is in trouble, and is bieng attacked by one of Nikushimi's followers. shall we go and save the town and try and get some information from Grimjowsensei?"



"Grimmjowsensei's back? Oh, we are definitely going to MBD... That guy literally bends over backwards for Nikushimi."

_Cubey and Greed quickened their pace greatly. Soon, they were walking through a forestial area, overlooking the town of Rekio, where Grimmjowsensei was continuing his activities._

"Well, there it is. What do you think we should with him once we've got our info?" asked Cubey...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 8, 2009)

"When in doubt, head for Convo." Skiboy told himself as he finished off the rest of the trolls from the comfort of his Gundam. That was where everyone who knew anything went, which sped up the rate of information exchange by quite a significant amount, especially where one knew where to search. The way to Convo was through the MBD, which was rather near to his location, so Ski made his Gundam march forth, towards destiny! And a drink!

Convo was where troll findings were reported, and if there was any better place to get any information on Nikushimi sightings, there was no place better than that. Of course, there were other things going on in Convo like any one time, like drama, and gushing over all things manly, but Ski could take those in his stride. In fact, he would probably relish in them, if not for his goal to take down Nikushimi, the self-proclaimed apostle of Itachi, a being who Nikushimi dared claim to hold equal status to Elvis Presley and Michael Jackson. 'The King' was a title few could stand up to, and Itachi was not one of them.

So he continued to sally forth, and soon, MBD was in sight.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 8, 2009)

The trio soon stopped at a bar-deli in the town, which held a statue of Itachi Uchihaha and Galactus duking it out. Perhaps some grand battle took place here?

"So I want to see your powers, Stro" Jinbei said as they sat at a table. "Here". He laid out a small board game like mat, and instantly Stroev and MAgellan vanished.

"Chloro ballz!" cride Magellan! Both were instantly in an open arena, and up above a giant Jinbei lurked. They were within the game board.

"So I'm being tested, eh?" Stroec thought.

At that moment the poisonous ball hit Stroev, but wait! Stroev instantly repelled it back to Magellan somehow, and unharmed at that! 

"I can counter anything. " Stroev ran up to Magellan at super athlete speed and began batting him with his aluminum bat, unknowing about what began growing behind him...

"HYYYDRAAA!" 

"I can't counter something that big!" Stroev quickly backed away, then began shooting small rocks he picked from the floor and shot Magellan with pinpoint accuracy, leaving a bullet-like wound. 

"Nice!"

Stroev was already tired, but as was Magellan. 

"Now for my resolve to make me stronger! GO PLOT GO!" He gathered the poison drac into his hands, while in a trance like state: his ability automatically letting him counter working once again. He then unleashed his hands in a kamehameha style and the hydra formed again, right on top of Magellan, the weight crushing him.

"Ha... he... Now for actual damage...!" Stroev cried as he panted. Sprinting, he hurried to a wounded Magellan, who was already rising from the poison mass. 

"Hurry!"

Now a sphere forming around his mouth, like gum.

"Closer...!"

A chloro Ball was shot.

...

"_Falcon Paunch_!"  It broke! Stroev leapt up from the punch, and descended...

"_Rider Kiiick_!" And as he said that while performing many kicks, something along the sound of "ora ora ora" was shouted.

Eventually Jinbei withdrew them both, back to full health due to the board being a simulation.

"Good, good". Now time for the hunt.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 8, 2009)

"Wait, I'm supposed to what?" Azure Flame Kite asked, unsure of the official order that The Grand Cardinals had given her.

"You are to hunt down and exile Jinbea from this universe." said Keollyn, passively. 

"Well what about our ban cannon? Can't we just fire it at him and be done with it?" Azure Flame Kite was beginning to get nervous, being assigned to the first mission since her entrance to The Grand Cardinals.

"No, Jinbea is hiding behind a shield of dupes, we need someone to get in there, destroy his dupes, and weaken him so he can't dupe before dealing out the Ban." explained Halfhearted, although Kite knew she wasn't going to go anywhere. 

Desperate, Azure Flame Kite looked to Kamen Rider Ryoma, hoping to at least get some assistance if she couldn't dumb the case on him. He had a love for battle and definitely wouldn't pass this up.

"Shove off " Ryoma declared, as if he had read her mind.

Azure Flame Kite hung her head and warped out of The Grand Cardinals sacred chamber, into the vast lands of the Outskirts. "I just want to find Jinbea and get out. " She said dejected.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2009)

Cubey said:


> "Well, there it is. What do you think we should with him once we've got our info?" asked Cubey...



".......Kill him...That man is of of Nikushimi's top men.....he was with Nikushimi when my family was killed. Let me take his head" 

Greed Teleported in front of of Grimjowsensei and attempted to slash at Grimjowsensei. Grimjowsensei saw the swing of the sword and just barley dodged. all that had been hit was the tip of his nose.


Greed pulled back and went for another hit, once again attempting to slash at Grimjow sensei, this time, Grimjowsensei drew his sword and blocked his attack and said:

"young one, who do you think you are, You dare to attack me, one of Nikushimi's top soldiers?"
_Greed Ignored his comment and went for another strike with his sword, this time Greed had hit him and severed his Grimjow's arm, though Grimjowsensei wasn't the only one that was hurt, it seems that after Greed attacked, Grimjowsensei got in two blows, one in the left sholder and the other in the right leg. Though this was nothing, it was nothing compared to the broken bones and cuts greed has gotten in the many fights he has been in._

"Your not bad" said Greed "This is going to be harder than I thought..."

Though noticing that  Greed was having trouble, Cubey stepped in to help.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2009)

Platinum swung his sword at the Panzer, the shockwave cutting halfway through it causing it to erupt into flames. A piece of flaming metal flew at him and burned his shoulder, he recoiled and got behind cover, the light of explosions brightening the night sky. Platinum knew that attacking the tanks one at a time was suicide he would need to find another way to attack. He realized that a normal charged attack would not be good enough. He would have to try a special version of his attack, though it carried some risks. He had learned to pull blue energy out and charge his sword with it creating ice, he would be able to freeze the area around the tanks and hamper their progress, but it came with risks...

Last time he used the attack in practice it nearly froze his hand. He would have to concentrate to pull this off. Right when he was about to attack he heard the sound of gunfire. A nazi scout had found him. He turned a round and cut the bullet in two (I'm the first bullet timer ), then rushed and killed the man. He then unleashed his attack and froze the treads of the tanks. It was time for a counter attack.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 8, 2009)

Jinbei & Co.  moved out of the town... which was now ravaged. In the distance people were desperately trying to put the fires out.

"Cute, they want to rebuild it as soon as possible".  - Jinbei

"Luffy is GAR" replied Magellan, as he was in his UBO form.

"So I lost my magazine back there.

...

Oh, and was it right to set it on fire since we didn't find anything?". Stroev was down for a while, losing his only source of information. 

"Remember: Bees. Like. Honey."

Soon Magellan became alarmed, "Hey who's that out in the distance?" he cried.

The group was on Outskirts borders, as they saw someone bearing the crest of the Cardinals.

"Ah, another foe we must confront sometime, even though they are not Wanknovas" observed Jinbei.

"?"

"?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 8, 2009)

"Oh no." Azure Flame Kite groaned, looking upon the burning wreckage of the town. She knew that repairing the damage down by these flames was part of her duty as a Cardinal. She began deleting the flames with her ability to wipe out posts. Kite looked at the town that had been somewhat salvaged, it seemed choppy and would be looked down upon by outsiders, but it was still here. "This is why I hate leaving the Cardinals chamber," she sighed. "I feel like I'm their janitor or something. "

"Who started these grand flames?" Azure Flame Kite asked, to all the town's people.


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 8, 2009)

As the fight continued Amatsu along with Platinum continued to obliterate their nazi foes. As one of the nazi's fell to the ground Amatsu walked over and grabbed him by the collar. 

"Tell us where Smoker is." Amatsu growled

The only word that escaped the dying nazi's mouth was "Kane."

"No we're looking for Smoker. Now tell me where he is dammit!" Amatsu yelled but it was too late by then. The nazi had died. He made his way over to platinum and sighed "Kane... What did he mean by that?" he asked.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2009)

The Imperials took Wobba to a large complex with a strange cross mark hanging above. Wobba has no idea what the symbol meant, but it was probably the symbol of the local Imperial leader. 

As he was brought inside he saw a massive mechanical titan resembling those he'd seen during his adventures in the Segmentum Obscurus. Wobba shivered. Thinking of that reminded him of his narrow escape on Cadia. Still, the mechanical titan did look a lot different than most titans, what with the mustache and all.

" wenn wir dem dazu zeigen herr smoker?"

"Ja."

The Imperials bring Wobba deeper into the complex.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 8, 2009)

*"Look Lu Yan, on the horizon...can you see them."*


Lu Yan indeed did, a short distance away apparently a large scale battle being waged around a city. "What are those strange beasts on treads, moving slowly."
*
"Some spawn, brought to life by the Nazi's I'm sure."*

"Dummköpfe!," Came a voice from around his hip. Looking down he saw the still alive Nazi's head though blinded, now attatched to a heavy metal chain speaking. "Sie schauen nach dem mächtigen Panzer, gebildet von den feinsten deutschen Ingenieuren, nur ein lackwit ein gegenüberstellen würde." 

"Well our new little weapon here, knows what they are at least." Lu Yan said. "Let us go and fight these Panzers, and bring honor to my order."

 "Ihr Auftrag ist Dummkopf der Schweine und wenn ich meinen Körper hatte, ich würde schlachten sie, wie die Schweine sie waren."

*"Do you want me to translate that for you Lu Yan."*

"Preferably not...For the Honor of Kung Lao!!!!" 

Lu Yan and Ifrit rocketed into the fray, the nazi still babbling as they went. On thier way to the tanks Lu downed several Nazi's with his spade, and Ifrit with his fire blasts. 

Leaping atop the nearest one, Lu Yan jumped down while Ifrit continued on. _'This is a machine'_ he thought, he also heard voices moving around in the tank, one of which was coming to the hatch. The Nazi who emmerged was soon missing a head courtesy of Lu's hat, catching his, he moved to fight two more Nazi's as they climbed out of the metal beast with guns raised, he unraveled the general's head and chain from his belt. letting the head hit the ground hard, he was amused too look at the other Nazi's stunned reaction at what he was using. 

He used that to his advantage, with lightning reflexes he used the head like a whip, it struck the first Nazi in the neck, stunning him for a moment, only for the head to suddenly latch on with his teeth. he shriecked in pain and terror, and in the confusion Lu used his hat to down his comrade as well. 

Rolling the head back up again, who mercifully remained quiet, Lu Yan found the area inside to small to use his any of his weapons, but luckily there was only but one more Nazi remaining, who was facing the opposite direction working the iron beast.

"Töten Sie die Störung Fredrick? Hanz?" the Nazi said, without turning around. Lu continued walking slowly towards him, cracking his knuckles "Sie zwei warum don' t sagen Sie etwas, Sie töteten die Schweine und seinen Bastard, die oder nicht verschalten! Ich schicke Sie Kane!!!"

"Your friends can't you my dear boy, but that won't matter for very much longer." Lu said bringing his hands around the Nazi's neck in a strangehold. The Nazi as expected struggled, but nothing could soon be done as life fled from his body, and it too was thrown back outside and ran over with the treads. Looking around through one of the windows, he saw several more tanks lying in shambles where Ifrit had ran them through. 

"Ifrit" he called through thier bond. "You need to come back, you've been out to long, you need to recharge."

*"As you say master, but I had hoped to enjoy the battle a little more."*

The symbol for fire on his prayer beads glowed for a moment before stopping, signifying a desummoning. After this was done Lu Sat down in the control chair for the still moving tank. "Now...how do I work this thing..."


----------



## Fawful (Sep 8, 2009)

Joker started exploring where he was and it soon occured to him that at this rate he would never know where he was. Looking for Nikushimi was seeming nothing more than a pipe dream to him.

He came upon a little forest area when he heard the sounds of a fierce battle.

Always one to love combat, Joker rushed to the scene of battle, and he saw one of Nikushimi's henchmen. Determined to kill anything with a relation to Nikushimi, he was ready to fight...


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 9, 2009)

And lo and behold an eagle in the sky appeared out nowhere carrying what appeared to be a corpse, which it promptly dropped after realizing that it was carrying it. The body through some Miracle of the wind did not drop onto the lake below, but rather at a speed of 11m/s per second (yes 11m/s, not the standard 9.8m/s ) It Smote a random Soldier with a Splat.

"Holy Crap Something killed the Sargent!"
"What the hell is it I don't know it looks disgusting maybe we should take it back to commander Grimjowsensei"

"Well we have nothing better to do I mean we were suppose to look for some Viking, but only the commander knew what he looked like"
"Thats right Onward to the main Road towards the town of Reiko"

:": Bzzt* Reports of a Gundam on the Road all units be advized:":

"I meant to the Scenic route will be there in a fortnight"


"Excellent thought the dead thing soon we shall be where the plot demands me to be"
This thought was soon cut of by another
"Hey how the hell do I think anyway I have no soul, and I'm pretty sure my brain was lost Eons since"

And the soldiers Marched on carrying the dead thing, their dead commander, and Bob who was stupid enough to lick the damn thing...


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2009)

Wobba was taken to an empty chamber with the local Imperial symbol hanging up above. The room was damp and dreary, as if it was the den of some sick, demented beast.

"Wobba Wobba." Wobba Fett said. 

The Imperials left Wobba alone in the chamber. The pokemon bounty hunter thought this would be a great time to cast off his statue disguise so he can search the place for fuel. 

Wobba sneaked out of the chamber and began his search. The hangar where he saw the Titan would be the most likely place he can find fuel, and so he headed for that area. Problem was, he had no idea where to go. 

Wobba passed through many hallways, most of which were empty. There must've been a huge military exercise for an Imperial base of this magnitude to be devoid of patrols. 

As he sneaked through a hallway he heard the sounds of marching. Panicking, Wobba began to scream as loud as he can to scare the Imperials off. It worked for the Ewoks anyway.

"WOBBA! WOBBAFETT! WOBBA WOBBA!"   

Quickly realizing that his effort was futile when the marches became louder, Wobba resorted to disguising himself yet again. The resourceful Pokemon/Mandalorian saw the perfect disguise; A suit of armor.

When the Imperials arrive they see pieces of plate mail all over the floor, and a strange blue blob wearing a knight helmet standing at where one of the decorative suits of armor were. 

Wobba smirked. His plan was ingenious. 

A few minutes later, he was back in Herr Smoker's chamber.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 9, 2009)

Alicia heard noises in the background, possibly Jinbea dupes. It sounded like there was more than a dozen several blocks away. She ran past the hobo back to Bluebeard and grabbed his hand, Bluebeard got up and Alicia ran away with him in tow. She ran past the hobo who asked for help but Alicia was too busy running with Bluebeard, it would be much easier if he ran with her on his back but she was managing just fine. 

Alicia reached the gates and saw several dead guards with severe injuries. "Damn..." she whispered. A tear dropped down as most of the town had been razed and a majority of the population killed. "Jinbea..."She cried and fell to the floor on her knees. She would have her revenge.

When she was more powerful of course


----------



## God (Sep 9, 2009)

Tsing, tsing! The sounds of clashing metal could be heard from miles away, as three swordsmen cut through light with their incredible power.

"GAWW!!!" Cubey yelled as he charged in, leaping into the air, and using lightning bursts to gradually increase his velocity and speed, as he came down on Grimmjowsensei. Grimmjowsensei made to parry Cubey's sword with surprising speed, but just as the swords were about to clash, Cubey disappeared.

Gush.

A sword rammed through Grimmjowsensei's back, and out of his stomach. Grimmjowsensei seemed frozen with that look of utter shock still etched on his face. And then he was everywhere. Surrounding Cubey, while the stabbed one slipped into nothingness.

Three more occupied Greed.

"...Do not think you can ever beat me... Cubey. You still lack the power to face even me, Nikushimi's ultimate follower. The second best troll you will ever meet. You are fourth rate, at best. I am a Demigod, and you... You... cannot touch me..."

And the circle of Grimmjowsensei's struck into the middle of their sphere.

There was a blur, something even Cubey couldnt see. It moved past the Grimmjowsensei's. Or through them. Right into the center of their circle and face-to-face with Cubey.

He was staring at the ground at Cubey's feet. Slowly, he lifted his eyes up to meet Cubey's. His right arm was stretched outward to the side, wielding a great ax.

"Hello there Cubey. Mind if I join the party?" he casually asked. He twirled his ax blindingly fast in his hand, and slowly tucked it away. The entire pack of Grimmjowsensei's spurted blood as they fell to pieces.

Meanwhile, Greed had just appeared behind one of his Grimmjowsensei's, kicked him into the other two, and cut all their heads off.

He turned around as he finished up, and said "About time you showed up, Joker."


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Preparing to join his comrades, he had not noticed a trap that had laid hidden below his feet, and he had fell into the deep and dark abyss. Nihilus couldn't tell how long he had been falling down, deeper into the darkness, frankly, he didn't care, the only thing he cared about was getting out and getting back to his camp and rethinking of a battle strategy.
> 
> The thing is though, that is one of his problems, always thinking of a strategy to take out the enemy, and none of it to find a cure for his problem that has been taking over his body ever since that fateful day at the battle that had taken place on Malachor V. He remembers the smell of slag in the air, blood ridden corpses laid across the lines of battle.
> 
> ...



After searching through most of the room, he had discovered that it was actually a temple buried under the earth, a temple that had been long deserted by Sith Alchemists that had worshiped some sort of god or deity in the name of Chaos. 

Although Nihilus had taken an interest in this, it did not catch his eye, not like that of the tome in the middle of the room which had an insignia in the middle, signifying that it was from an earlier time in history, when the old Sith were still apart of this world. 

Opening the book, he felt a surge of energy come from the pages, a gust of wind coming from across all corners of the room, and upon looking at the book, he had found a message hidden within one of the pages, and upon reading it, a giant door that was thought to have been nothing other than a wall had opened to his left, revealing a small triangular mechanism laying on top of a small pedestal. 

It was a Holocron! Amazed at this find, he had moved closer to the mystical object, wondering what secrets could be kept inside of the small pyramid-like structure, whether it be of Jedi or Sith origin is unknown, till he had taken the crystal from the pedestal, and had grasped it with his cold, black hands. 

Reaching out with the Force, a bluish purple light had emitted from the holocron, and then suddenly, a large holo-image of a man covered in golden armor with a purple cape had revealed itself from inside of the crystal. And suddenly, the holo-image spoke out to him, welcome, young Sith Lord. I am Naga Sadow. 

And, with a menacing expression, Darth Nihilus smiled.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2009)

The battle was now over, the bodies of hundreds of Nazis and destroyed tanks covered the field. Platinum looted the corpses of the Nazis taking everything of value. He found enough rep to make him transcendent, he would distribute the rep to his comrades later.  

Before setting off to leave he found another letter on the deceased body of a Nazi soldier, he read the contents of the letter and quickly hid it. He would inform his comrades of what he read later but he now had the location of a key Nazi lab, hidden in the JBD. He could possibly get some clue of what the Nazis were trying to achieve there.

He met back up with Amatsu and strongarm85, and they went to go find Nihilus...


----------



## Fawful (Sep 9, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Tsing, tsing! The sounds of clashing metal could be heard from miles away, as three swordsmen cut through light with their incredible power.
> 
> "GAWW!!!" Cubey yelled as he charged in, leaping into the air, and using lightning bursts to gradually increase his velocity and speed, as he came down on Grimmjowsensei. Grimmjowsensei made to parry Cubey's sword with surprising speed, but just as the swords were about to clash, Cubey disappeared.
> 
> ...



"You, you know me from somewhere? I have never seen you in my life. You don't seem like those things that attacked me and my crew, what did you call them, trolls? You don't seem hostile to me, I guess I can trust you for now, and who is your fellow warrior?"

Joker didn't know what was happening, or who these 2 men were, but it seemed they weren't going to harm him.

"I guess before we head off, both of you tell me your reasons for hunting Nikushimi."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 9, 2009)

Platinum said:


> The battle was now over, the bodies of hundreds of Nazis and destroyed tanks covered the field. Platinum looted the corpses of the Nazis taking everything of value. He found enough rep to make him transcendent, he would distribute the rep to his comrades later.
> 
> Before setting off to leave he found another letter on the deceased body of a Nazi soldier, he read the contents of the letter and quickly hid it. He would inform his comrades of what he read later but he now had the location of a key Nazi lab, hidden in the JBD. He could possibly get some clue of what the Nazis were trying to achieve there.
> 
> He met back up with Amatsu and strongarm85, and they went to go find Nihilus...




The out fo control tank, barreled towards, three people who looked nothing like Nazi's "Please move, please move, please move." Lu yan repeated mantra like. "Because I have no idea how this beast works."


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 9, 2009)

Bluebeard was amazed by Alicia?s destructive power. She would be useful in his hunt for the Shoddragon? He thought. The hobo raised up a hand and asked, ?Can I go now?? Bluebeard looked at the hobo, having forgot he was there. He tossed him with a shrug and the homeless man landed in a trash can. ?Hey wait up Alicia!? He yelled. Bluebeard ran forward and caught up with her easily. 

Alicia looked at Bluebeard in annoyance. ?My ribs still hurt. ? She complained. Bluebeard grinned, ?We can stop at the next town and get medicine. Get on my back.? He said. Alicia hesitated, but it was her idea after all so he jumped on his back. ?Hold on tightly.? He said with a savage grin. The swordsmen took off running at high speed. Hopefully the next town wouldn?t be as bad as the last?


----------



## God (Sep 9, 2009)

"I'd be glad to tell you my reasons, as long as you're not a traitor in disguise. And you dont seem to have any Nikushimi's followers arrogant types. So... Nikushimi laid waste to my town a few years ago, and stole my mother's pendant from me. The only possession of worth in my life.."

He paused for a minute.

"He did the same to Greed town... Now... Exactly why are _you_ after Nikushimi?"


----------



## Fawful (Sep 9, 2009)

"A vicious storm was brewing on our way to a certain destination. Then all of a sudden Nikushimi and the rest of his trolls attacked my ship. We fought a brave fight but we were overwhelmed by there numbers. I must know why Nikushimi ordered this attack on my crew.

Speaking of trolls, before I got here one attacked me in a wasteland. It got away, and I don't know where it went. This one is dead. Now we have no clues on where to find Nikushimi and his forces.

So... what happens now?"


----------



## God (Sep 9, 2009)

"Who's dead? Definitely not Grimmjowsensei."

At that moment, one of the intact bodies of Grimmjowsensei rose to his feet.

"How right you are... Cubey. I'm not going to be that easy to kill. But I'm certain you are. Now, draw your weapons."

Grimmjowsensei vanished into the air and reappeared behind Greed, who parried his strikes with his own sword, while Cubey and Joker rushed to help.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 9, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Oh no." Azure Flame Kite groaned, looking upon the burning wreckage of the town. She knew that repairing the damage down by these flames was part of her duty as a Cardinal. She began deleting the flames with her ability to wipe out posts. Kite looked at the town that had been somewhat salvaged, it seemed choppy and would be looked down upon by outsiders, but it was still here. "This is why I hate leaving the Cardinals chamber," she sighed. "I feel like I'm their janitor or something. "
> 
> "Who started these grand flames?" Azure Flame Kite asked, to all the town's people.


"Ahem..." Jinebi replied, appearing behind her.

Jusy then, two beings quickly dashed around her, shooting poison and bullet speed rocks at her.

However, the rock Stroev sniped was flung with hesitation, and dropped short of AFK.

"Hm, doesn't seem to be a corrupt mod, so then why...?" Stroev thought to himself, only to be greeted by her and being knocked down.

The battle began, and Jinbei made his move as well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33fcMnjyroM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fawful (Sep 9, 2009)

"Hmm? It looks like the troll is still alive. I finally get some real combat!" said Joker. When they finally got there, Joker couldn't keep in his excitement anymore. 

"Greed! Cubey! He's mine! I have wanted some real combat ever since I got here! "

"It looks like another one has joined your ranks Cubey. However, he won't be very hard to kill."

"Rule number one of combat Grimmjowsensei, never underestimate your enemies."

Joker suddenly appeared behind him and their weapons clashed.

"Perhaps I was wrong about you Joker. You could be some fun after all. However, you are still no match for one of Nikushimi's elite."

"Just shut up and fight Grimmjowsensei. Take me lightly and you might die."

"Fine then, I will kill you here and now!" Grimmjowsensei took a step back and  seemed to gather a large amount of energy for a final attempt to kill Joker however...
*slash!*

"Surely you would know as a member of Nikushimi's elite that charging an attack during the heat of battle isn't the wisest thing to do"

"_He.. he cut me! _ Aaaaahhhh! I will not be killed by you!"
*slash!* *slash!* *slash*

"This is the end of you Grimmjowsensei"

"No, nooooo! Glory to Nikushimi!!!!!!"
After that, a lightning bolt fired from Joker's axe and fried Grimmjowsensei.

"Well now that he's done with, I guess we're finished here?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 9, 2009)

Stroev said:


> "Ahem..." Jinebi replied, appearing behind her.
> 
> Jusy then, two beings quickly dashed around her, shooting poison and bullet speed rocks at her.
> 
> ...



"The IP address matches up perfectly, this must be Jinbea!" Azure Flame Kite excalimed to herself, running past the poison dupe to get some room for her spells. "Copy thread!"

Azure Flame Kite's wand brightened and soon sickly streams of poison were being flung at the entirety of her opposition. Still adjusting to her moderator abilities, this was one of the few spells AFK was confident to pull off at any time. As for the second one...

"Close thread!" A barrier formed around the moderatress, and a lock shut itself at the front, this would buy time and protect her from most of the attacks Jinbea's team sent.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 9, 2009)

"OH that god we are finally in the town"

Yes the soldiers arrived at the town at that exact moment, somehow through some strange turn of events getting there before the Gundam yet after the Viking.

"Oh My God those guys killed the commander"
"Relax Nikushimi has a resurrection technique he stole from someone he can bring the commander back to life"
"Well what do we do with those guys?"
"They seem to be talking we take them by surprise there are 500 of use we can win"
"You're Right"
"Hey where did the dead body go"
"NO TIME GET the Archers to fire every last one of or high class Exploding arrows"
"GO"


Meanwhile in a river
"Hmm This is bad one of them dropped me but I am confident that if I float I'll end up where I'm suppose to be, God help whoever drinks from the river though"


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Bluebeard was amazed by Alicia?s destructive power. She would be useful in his hunt for the Shoddragon? He thought. The hobo raised up a hand and asked, ?Can I go now?? Bluebeard looked at the hobo, having forgot he was there. He tossed him with a shrug and the homeless man landed in a trash can. ?Hey wait up Alicia!? He yelled. Bluebeard ran forward and caught up with her easily.
> 
> Alicia looked at Bluebeard in annoyance. ?My ribs still hurt. ? She complained. Bluebeard grinned, ?We can stop at the next town and get medicine. Get on my back.? He said. Alicia hesitated, but it was her idea after all so he jumped on his back. ?Hold on tightly.? He said with a savage grin. The swordsmen took off running at high speed. Hopefully the next town wouldn?t be as bad as the last?



Alicia smiled, maybe this will convince Bluebeard that she wasn't so useless after all. Alicia grabbed onto her ribs, she had over done it "Shit" she said as she tumbled over. But Bluebeard offered her the piggyback and Alicia gracefully accepted. Bluebeard took off at high speed and Alicia's hair was flapping all over the place and the wind was making her feel ill. 

The two finally arrived at their destination but Alicia climbed off Bluebeard's back disorientated. "I don't think I'll get used to that" she laughed and she fell to the floor with a smile on her face.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2009)

*Battle Meeting Part II*



Azure Flame Kite said:


> "The IP address matches up perfectly, this must be Jinbea!" Azure Flame Kite excalimed to herself, running past the poison dupe to get some room for her spells. "Copy thread!"
> 
> Azure Flame Kite's wand brightened and soon sickly streams of poison were being flung at the entirety of her opposition. Still adjusting to her moderator abilities, this was one of the few spells AFK was confident to pull off at any time. As for the second one...
> 
> "Close thread!" A barrier formed around the moderatress, and a lock shut itself at the front, this would buy time and protect her from most of the attacks Jinbea's team sent.


"D-dupes?!" cried Stroev.

"So you'll betray us then?" replied Magellan, who appeared behind Stroev and as a mass of poison covered his body. 

"Jinbei, finish her!"

A huge tidal wave appeared out of nowhere, and began to slowly sweep away the poison attack and AFK's barrier, but to little avail.

"Impossible..." marked Jinbei, but he a wicked smile began to crawl acroos his face. The wave he made was also carrying him away.

"I'll need Trafalgar now. Magellan, do your stuff!"

"Uh yeah, on it! _Henshin!_ UBO form!" Soon Magellan transformed into UBO, with the words "Luffy is GAR" across his bosom.

Stroev was on the ground in the background and Jinbei getting away, with UBO now closing in on his opponent. What next?


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2009)

Cubey was stunned at what had just happened. He couldnt believe this new guy just destroyed Grimmjowsensei, so easily.

"We couldve used him for info... Looks like we'll have to find another one of Nikushimi's trolls to get to him."

They journeyed on...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 10, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> -snip-



"Che, you do realize that we could have gotten some information out of him, before we killed him......"


----------



## Fawful (Sep 10, 2009)

"He was killed because he wasn't taking the fight seriously. Anyway, according to legend, there is a small village not too far from here. It would be in our best interests to find it."

And so the trio headed off. They were walking when they saw a small building just a little ways from them. It seemed they saw the village.

When they got there they saw it was not a very populated village, and it seemed like a place for scholars. Suddenly, a old man  asked,
" Are you the ones who defeated Grimmjowsensei?"

"Yes we are," Cubey responded

"Follow me, there is something I want to show you. I will be waiting inside that large building not too far from here." replied the old man.

They followed him to a grand building. They saw a couple of others inside. When they got inside, there were 2 other people next to the old man. The old man said,

"It is time for us to tell you about the true origin of the creatures you faced, the trolls."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 10, 2009)

Stroev said:


> "D-dupes?!" cried Stroev.
> 
> "So you'll betray us then?" replied Magellan, who appeared behind Stroev and as a mass of poison covered his body.
> 
> ...



Azure Flame Kite kept her ground, keeping her eyes on Jinbei, "Thornbush!" she said once UBO got into her effective range. She was concentrating, Jinbei was already too far to reach with most of her attacks, so she needed to try something else.

"Wanna go for a ride?" AFK asked, placing her own barrier around the dupe and grabbing onto her wand with both hand. She swung at her barrier which could surely take her hit and her wand exploded with force upon impact, sending the shield and UBO flying away towards Jinbei. "HOME RUN! "


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 11, 2009)

I fell. Hard.

It's hard to describe falling, but I'll do my best. I fell through the Goddamn atmosphere. I became a roaring fireball, cursing like a sailor on the way down. I kept falling. Have you ever fell for more than a minute? It's terrifying for all but those with a mastery of rocket jumping/sky diving. Luckily, I was an accomplished rocketeer.

As I passed through a cloud, I witnessed strange beings on the planet. A planet of so many different zones, each with its own personality and heart. I like hearts. They're tasty, and it's fun to eat them while they're still beating. When I was only a little baby Dalek growing up on Gravel Pit, we enjoyed eating the hearts of defeated Pyros and Engineers in battle. But I was not falling towards Gravel Pit, in its nice little cozy valley in the Skaro Desert: I was falling towards some Godforsaken rock. I remembered the name of this rock in my native language: OBD: The Game. What an odd name. I don't think a planet quite counts as a game.

I noticed the mountains falling up... Or was I falling down? I forgot. Fucking inter-planetary travel. You never know when you'll land on the surface of a planet or a few hundred miles above the surface. I mistakenly crashed through a nearby plane. Whoops. I hope the passengers died quickly.

Fuck, the ground is going to hit me. That might hurt just a bit. I notice the hundreds of battles going below. Good. I like battles. The battles mostly include aliens shaped like Earth hoomans. Or humens. Or was it hemens? Or whatever they're called. They look ugly; no nice industrial dalekanium shells, just soft flesh. Fuck, I'm about to hit th-



_It's nice that the fall gave me time for my own fucking monologue. As I smoke in my crater, I notice the corpses of humen soldiers, their bodies burned to skeletons. Nailed on each one's skull, there is a strange symbol, like four arms or a spinning wheel. Odd. I access my data banks. I appear to have fallen among the populace of OBD: The Game calls: Nazis. And they're apparently racists without balls. 

Did I arrive late to the party or something?_


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2009)

AFK said:
			
		

> stuff


Jinbei twisted the waters around him, creating a shield like wall, volleying UBO back to the fray.

"Azure, I think I know what's going on. Mind if I join up?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 11, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Jinbei twisted the waters around him, creating a shield like wall, volleying UBO back to the fray.
> 
> "Azure, I think I know what's going on. Mind if I join up?"



Azure Flame Kite let the barrier trapping UBO fly back and keep going far past them. "Sure, just so we don't have any confusion though and you accidentally end up dooming us all somehow, we need to kill all of Jinbei's dupes, and then him." AFK stated, being super extra careful  "That first one's going to run out of air soon, so no problem there."


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2009)

Jinbei was already too far away.

Now UBO brought own power. Stroev was knocked down by a powerful gust: the power of "n00b Boasting"!

But he quickly countered the effect when he immediately leapt back up, feinting the blow, and forcing back the attack two fold. He then ran to a nearby tree and grabbed a hive of a bee colony.

"So if what National Geographic Pre-K taught me, it's..." Stroev then held the hive in one hand, and flicked it with the other, sending it flying right at UBO's head like a bullet. "...That they like honey, and now this sap is covered with it!".

Bee swarmed around him, and soon he was covered with stings.

"Aw I think they like him".

UBO was struggling to get up, using Magellan's poison to power up his gust attack.

"Hurry Mod lady!" Cried Stro, "Ya've gotta finish him!"


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 12, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> "He was killed because he wasn't taking the fight seriously. Anyway, according to legend, there is a small village not too far from here. It would be in our best interests to find it."
> 
> And so the trio headed off. They were walking when they saw a small building just a little ways from them. It seemed they saw the village.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately just as the old man was about to speak further about the Trolls and Arrow Penetrated his head, and then the arrow Exploded knocking are brave Heroes outside of the building.

Luckily they were relatively unharmed.

"Those two other people we have to save them" said Greed.

"Screw them can't you tell were surrounded, I count at least 500" replied Cubey

"Relax Jokers got them."

"Haha TASTE my LIGHTNING" said joker blasting a few dozen of the tards.

"Not all come one lets kill the rest"

"Fine lets do this"

Just then 5 tards jumped Greed from behind, and were swiftly beheaded.

Not as swiftly as the 10 Cubey sliced up.
It was gonna be a long day.

It was the bloodiest battle the world had ever seen that week, many lives were lost but eventually the Champions stood the glazed over eyes of the Peons saw their better"

Greed, Joker and Cubey stood a top a pile of bodies slightly injured and somewhat exhausted.

"190!" said Joker 

"What?" Cubey and Greed.

"190 kills"

"165"

"170" and Joker you only won cause of your head start" said Cubey

"Nah you were just to slow"

"Oh yeah wanna make something of it"

"Lets go save the other 2 trapped in the rubble..." interjected Greed.

"Fine"

30 minutes later.

"Good thing you 2 are alive sorry about your friend as you were saying about the the Trolls?"

"Ah Yes my companion was going to tell you they come from-"

"Another Arrow Damn it" said Cubey

"Yeah and the New Army that's come is at least twice as big no maybe even thrice"

"Looks like todays gonna be fun"

___________________

Mean While 
The body had finally hit the end of the River a beautifully made Temple.
"This is it Time to move"
And with a sound that would kill those weak of heart it started to move again fixing the scaring unrotting the clothes it wore the body stood up.
Seeing some women head for the temple it waited for one of them to stray from the group and then ate her.
"Take her form her memories become what she was"
"Ahh much better"

"What's wrong Chezka? we thought we heard a scream"

"Oh Nothing at all come one then Lets go to the temple"

"Yes Lets be one our way, I mean have you heard they say at rare times even Nikushimi visits here"

And so they walked the women and the thing that appeared to be a women arrived at the gates.

                 "Suck on Uchiha cock all yee who enter"
And in letters as red as blood it red 2 letters of Despair and Darkness.
UG


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

The two finally arrived at their destination but Alicia climbed off Bluebeard's back disorientated. "I don't think I'll get used to that" she laughed and she fell to the floor with a smile on her face.

Bluebeard chuckled. ?Next time I?ll got slower.? Bluebeard felt proud, but the village was only a mile away from Alicia?s village. He hid this from Alicia though. ?It?s time that we find you a doctor.? Bluebeard walked into the nearest shop, but no one was there. He walked out and shrugged. He then went into another shop. D?j? vu.

Bluebeard looked around. He had seen this before, he just couldn?t figure it out. ?No one is here,? Alicia stuttered. Bluebeard gripped his sword tightly. What was going on? ?We need to leave Alicia.? He said. Alicia looked bewildered, ?What about my medicine!? She exclaimed. 

Bluebeard grabbed her and put her on his back. ?No time!? He started to run out of the village, but before he could escape, gates came out of the ground, blocking his escape. He tried to go out another way, but another gate appeared. Bluebeard?s eyes widened as he turned around. There were dozens of Trolladites, all with spam clubs. ?A troll trap!? He roared as the trolls circled him and Alicia.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 12, 2009)

Bluebeard said he was going to get medicine Alicia managed to sit up "Hurry the fuck up" she groaned. They walked into a shop and she was just following Bluebeard around. Despite having worked as a merchant she had never seen this place before. The entire place was deserted. "Where is everyone?" she stuttered. All of a sudden Bluebeard shoved her on his back and made a run for it. "Bluebeard! you fucker" she shouted. He managed to say "No time" and then Alicia saw at least a dozen trolls approaching.

Alicia fetched her gunrod and pointed it but she fell over. "Ah fuck not now" she said exhausted. "You're gonna have to do this alone" she said. But then... Alicia heard voices in the back ground "12%" she heard. She felt a slight surge of power and against her will her hand rose outstretched towards the trolls "What the fuck?" she asked and suddenly she felt a wave of power and 3 trolls went flying about 50 meters away. 

Alicia looked at Bluebeard "Telekinesis?" she asked and she waved her hand again and 3 stone walls were ripped out from the shops they just entered and she circled herself with them for protection and offense at the same time. She threw one and it landed on 1 of the trolls and made a sickening crunch noise. Alicia felt sick in her stomach. Her surge of power ended and Alicia fell over again. Her ribs were really getting to her but at least she had her stone walls surrounding her for protection, she looked at Bluebeard and knew he would protect her as well.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

Alicia looked at Bluebeard "Telekinesis?" she asked and she waved her hand again and 3 stone walls were ripped out from the shops they just entered and she circled herself with them for protection and offense at the same time. She threw one and it landed on 1 of the trolls and made a sickening crunch noise. Alicia felt sick in her stomach. Her surge of power ended and Alicia fell over again. Her ribs were really getting to her but at least she had her stone walls surrounding her for protection, she looked at Bluebeard and knew he would protect her as well.

Bluebeard grinned. It was his time to shine. The trolls grinned savagely and charged at Bluebeard. Bluebeard dashed forward at them. He disappeared and reappeared behind a troll. With a single swing, he sliced the troll’s head clean off. Two trolls swung at him with their clubs, but Bluebeard ducked and they hit each other. “Blue spin!” He roared. Bluebeard swung around at high speeds, turning into a blue blur as he sliced through trolls with Everulbane. Only three trolls remained. They looked at there fallen brethren and wet their pants. They dropped the clubs and ran off. 

Bluebeard sheathed Everulbane and grinned. “Told you I was badass. ”


----------



## Ulti (Sep 12, 2009)

:amazed Alicia thought this was amazing, she still felt useless though. But her thoughts returned to the voice in her head. What did "12%" mean? She seems to get new powers as it gets closer to a 100%.

Bluebeard turned to her "Looks like I was wrong, you are badass" she said. "Sorry about my uselessness though " she frowned. Alicia tried to stand up "Before you get to cocky, a "damsel" needs some help" she laughed and she waved her hand and the stone walls gently fell down.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 12, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> "He was killed because he wasn't taking the fight seriously. Anyway, according to legend, there is a small village not too far from here. It would be in our best interests to find it."
> 
> And so the trio headed off. They were walking when they saw a small building just a little ways from them. It seemed they saw the village.
> 
> ...



"The true origin? how about you go ahead and tell us about this old man.Im pretty interested."


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2009)

The group of Platinum, Amatsu, and Stongarm85 found their comrade Nihilus and continued their journey towards the JBD, but before that Platinum stopped by the local shops and purchased himself a new set for the coming journey, it cost a total of 2000 rep. "Damn inflation" Platinum swore before he handed the rep over to the shop master, but secretly he felt the set was worth the cost.

On the way to the lands of the JBD Platinum informed them of what he had found on the dead Nazi. He told them that he didn't know exactly what kind of research Smoker had assigned his top scientists to work on but he did know that it was top priority to stop them.

Three days passed and Platinum felt that they were getting nearer to the general area where the hideout was hidden. They would have to split up and gather info from the local citizens to pinpoint it's location.

"We will meet back here in two days time, try to find as much information as you can on Smoker and his Nazi's". They all felt that it would be a simple mission but little did they know that the JBD was an even stranger land than they anticipated...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 12, 2009)

*"I can't believe I'm being used as a pack-mule to haul your crap".*

"It will only be until we can sell the tank." Lu Yan said, walking beside the dog, picking up dead nazi bodies as he went and throwing them inside the tank.

*"By the way The Survivor was with those people that ignored your little jy ride, a few hours ago, he went off that way, judging by his scent trail."* the dog said pointing off towards the JBD.

"Was he now, that's an interesting thing to know..."

a few hours later Lu Yan, found a tailor to sell the Nazi's clothes and hats too. An chop shop to sell their bodies, and a Armory to sell the tank, and other weapons scrounged from the ones Ifrit wrecked, giving him a total 4k rep, enough to push him into Luminary. Looking around the town he found no new weapons , but searching new the entrance of a open sewer, he found a gemstone, that upon picking it up transferred the image of a Little girl with glowing eyes and a large bubble headed Golem witha drill arm into his mind.

_Looks like somebody finally found us Mr. B._ flashed through hid mind as well.

A few hours later, was again on his way. on his way with a new summon to this strange land called the JBD.


----------



## Fawful (Sep 12, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> "The true origin? how about you go ahead and tell us about this old man.Im pretty interested."



"Very well then.  Our village was very small and couldn't realy defend ourselves in time of war, so we had our top minds come up with something to make us faster, better, stronger. However, we needed someone to test it on. We used it on a international criminal Nikushimi. We offered him this because if it suceeded, we had an antidote, however if it failed, the body would not be able to handle the strain on it, and he was sentenced to death for his crimes. We gave it to him. However, we did not anticipate what would happen. Yes, it did give Nikushimi extrodinary abilities, yet it turned him into a reviling monster. He was the first troll. He escaped from our lab and killed everyone in the name of his god, Itachi, which is why there are not a lot of people here. Furthermore, trolls have the power to corrupt other living beings into trolls themselves. It is a miracle that you 3 are not trolls after your encounter with Grimmjowsensei. However, he was not a very strong troll. Nikushimi has many servants, Grimmjowsensei was nothing compared to the higher ups, no matter how much he called himself an elite. Please, we beg of you, kill Nikushimi now, or else we are all doomed."

It seemed the old man was finished talking.


----------



## God (Sep 12, 2009)

"Well who were those guys who just attacked us? And why did they want to blow this place up? You're hiding something, WHAT IS IT?" Cubey barked.

The old man grew quiet. A shadow creeped over his eyes.

"There is a dark secret. Of Nikushimi's reign. One that could potentially destroy the OBD... and spread out to lands. The NBD, the SSBP, the Library... the entire world. Nikushimi is not your normal troll. You must proceed with extreme caution on your journey."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 13, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Jinbei was already too far away.
> 
> Now UBO brought own power. Stroev was knocked down by a powerful gust: the power of "n00b Boasting"!
> 
> ...



"IP Address Detection!" Exclaimed AFK, preparing for a large attack, locking onto and memorizing UBO's location. "Lightning Strike." And then from god knows where a lightning bolt flew through the sky from miles away and struck UBO with impeccable accuracy. Azure Flame Kite turned her attention to Magellan. "Well I guess you'll need to be the one to answer the rest of my questions."


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2009)

In the first hour of his journey through the JBD Platinum was convinced that the entire place was insane. Logic and reasoning seemed like foreign concepts to these people instead they had a more easy going and simple existence rarely taking anything seriously, which made gathering information near impossible.

Platinum walked through the main city of the JBD, asking questions that received no meaningful answers. Eventually he overheard conversation regarding the leaders of this strange land. the so called "JBD Cosmics" and he went off to meet them, hoping they could give him a meaningful lead...


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 13, 2009)

Strongarm started sticking close to Platinum and said, "Watch out for Jplaya's Itachi. That can(n)on is vicious.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 13, 2009)

"What a odd place." Lu Yan noted to himself having arrived in the JBD a few hours beforehand. "There's hardly any order here, how does it function..."

*"Even the most chaotic of places has somebody to run it."* came Ifrit's voice *"Ask around, perhaps some of the citizens will give your directions, or some information on the Survivor."*

_"Go ask the little pink guy to your left Mr. B"_ came the voice of the being only known as the Little Sister. the other inhabitant of the crystal Lu has found, did not speak, he had found out soon after acquiring it, but it was apparently called Bubbles. 

"The pink guy" that the Sister was referring to, was a genial pink fluffball running a food stand, that mainly carried sweets. Lu Yan found out to his dismay, that food was the only thing it thought of though. he decided to leave the whatever to it's buisiness after it tried to eat his hand, but as he walked away, he heard mention of something called the JBD cosmics. But everybody he asked either wouldn't divulge enough information about thier location, or would sprout jiberish when asked.

Lu Yan sighed 'This is going to take a while'


----------



## Gig (Sep 14, 2009)

“Maybe” A stranger replied stepping forward out from the crowd of JBDers where he had been observing  Lu Yan's actions. 

The Stranger was a giant of a man clad in great Purple and Black powered Armour with a long red cape which fastened to the large steel collar which wrapped around neck of the Armour, His facial feature where obstructed by a faceless metallic helmet which possessed a pair of dark red Visors which gave him a somewhat intimidating visage to those around. 


“Who are you” Lu Yan asked the stranger 
“I  am GIG!! and I believe your seeking some answers” Gig replied


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 14, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> "Very well then.  Our village was very small and couldn't realy defend ourselves in time of war, so we had our top minds come up with something to make us faster, better, stronger. However, we needed someone to test it on. We used it on a international criminal Nikushimi. We offered him this because if it suceeded, we had an antidote, however if it failed, the body would not be able to handle the strain on it, and he was sentenced to death for his crimes. We gave it to him. However, we did not anticipate what would happen. Yes, it did give Nikushimi extrodinary abilities, yet it turned him into a reviling monster. He was the first troll. He escaped from our lab and killed everyone in the name of his god, Itachi, which is why there are not a lot of people here. Furthermore, trolls have the power to corrupt other living beings into trolls themselves. It is a miracle that you 3 are not trolls after your encounter with Grimmjowsensei. However, he was not a very strong troll. Nikushimi has many servants, Grimmjowsensei was nothing compared to the higher ups, no matter how much he called himself an elite. Please, we beg of you, kill Nikushimi now, or else we are all doomed."
> 
> It seemed the old man was finished talking.





Cubey said:


> "Well who were those guys who just attacked us? And why did they want to blow this place up? You're hiding something, WHAT IS IT?" Cubey barked.
> 
> The old man grew quiet. A shadow creeped over his eyes.
> 
> "There is a dark secret. Of Nikushimi's reign. One that could potentially destroy the OBD... and spread out to lands. The NBD, the SSBP, the Library... the entire world. Nikushimi is not your normal troll. You must proceed with extreme caution on your journey."



"Very well Old man, We have o intention to stop our hunt for Nikushimi. He has caused all of me and my comrads great pain, so if we stopped now, we would have lost our meaning in our lives."


----------



## Stroev (Sep 14, 2009)

Platinum said:


> In the first hour of his journey through the JBD Platinum was convinced that the entire place was insane. Logic and reasoning seemed like foreign concepts to these people instead they had a more easy going and simple existence rarely taking anything seriously, which made gathering information near impossible.
> 
> Platinum walked through the main city of the JBD, asking questions that received no meaningful answers. Eventually he overheard conversation regarding the leaders of this strange land. the so called "JBD Cosmics" and he went off to meet them, hoping they could give him a meaningful lead...




Also my hometown is on a local island of the JBD, for anyone interested.


Azure Flame Kite said:


> "IP Address Detection!" Exclaimed AFK, preparing for a large attack, locking onto and memorizing UBO's location. "Lightning Strike." And then from god knows where a lightning bolt flew through the sky from miles away and struck UBO with impeccable accuracy. Azure Flame Kite turned her attention to Magellan. "Well I guess you'll need to be the one to answer the rest of my questions."


[OCC Lounge talk]*UBO was Magellan the whole time.* [/OCC Lounge talk]

Stroev struggled to his feet, and saw the look of desperation in Magellan's eyes. His face took a sour look.

"In the sacred lands of the Respecta Dome... That's all I'll say". whispered Magellan.

The RD were once holy grounds for worlds and characters that were worshipped by posting "FEATS" and "SCANS" in scrolls. They lie beyond the land of the Meta Dome and one of it's major cities, OBD Convo.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 14, 2009)

Gig said:


> ?Maybe? A stranger replied stepping forward out from the crowd of JBDers where he had been observing  Lu Yan's actions.
> 
> The Stranger was a giant of a man clad in great Purple and Black powered Armour with a long red cape which fastened to the large steel collar which wrapped around neck of the Armour, His facial feature where obstructed by a faceless metallic helmet which possessed a pair of dark red Visors which gave him a somewhat intimidating visage to those around.
> 
> ...



"Greetings then friend Gig" Lu Yan said sweeping his hat off his head, and bowing at the waist. "I am Lu Yan, member of the Summoner Monks of the far-east." 

*"Good, good Lu, this cyborg could make a powerful ally,"* came Ifrit's voice inside his mind.

_"He reminds me of Bubbles,"_  giggled the Little Sister as well.

"You are indeed correct, that I am seeking answers, I am also seeking a person" Lu Yan said continuing, not noticing the pink fluffball from earliar, peaking around from behind a building. a red headband tied around his head, the word 'food' stamped on the front. "I know not, his appearence, but my familiar tells me his here somewhere."

"I have tracked this man, across a great distance, from a ruined town, where he fought fell creatures and Nazi's. I have always been several steps behind him, always arrving at his battles too late, too find him long gone. but perhaps these Cosmics of which i've heard word of could help me find them."

"Do you know either, friend Gig"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 14, 2009)

Stroev said:


> [OCC Lounge talk]*UBO was Magellan the whole time.* [/OCC Lounge talk]



[OCC Lounge talk]*Too many dupes *[/OCC Lounge talk]



> Stroev struggled to his feet, and saw the look of desperation in Magellan's eyes. His face took a sour look.
> 
> "In the sacred lands of the Respecta Dome... That's all I'll say". whispered Magellan.
> 
> The RD were once holy grounds for worlds and characters that were worshipped by posting "FEATS" and "SCANS" in scrolls. They lie beyond the land of the Meta Dome and one of it's major cities, OBD Convo.



Azure Flame Kite nodded to herself as she heard the information, this would be her next stop, but first there was a slightly more urgent matter.

"So, I don't quite know what I am to do with you." AFK directed towards Stroev, "You were with Jinbea before I came along, right? Why the sudden switch?"


----------



## Stroev (Sep 14, 2009)

"Honsetly, I thought we were after corrupt mods or something. Look, I'm just some guy in an RP in life that tries to get a living." Stroev said as he shrugged.

"So I wanna join up if you're going to go hunting for Jinbei and his bitches. Revenge and an actual adventure are what I need.", He said as he finally made a stern look.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 14, 2009)

Stroev said:


> "Honsetly, I thought we were after corrupt mods or something. Look, I'm just some guy in an RP in life that tries to get a living." Stroev said as he shrugged.
> 
> "So I wanna join up if you're going to go hunting for Jinbei and his bitches. Revenge and an actual adventure are what I need.", He said as he finally made a stern look.



AFK nodded, seeming satisfied with this answer. "Well then, I can probably compensate you for your assistance once this is through." She began to walk towards the Respect Dome, as per the clue given by Magellan.

"If we're going to get to the Respect Dome we're going to need to travel through the Meta-Section first, try not to get lost."


----------



## Gig (Sep 14, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> "Greetings then friend Gig" Lu Yan said sweeping his hat off his head, and bowing at the waist. "I am Lu Yan, member of the Summoner Monks of the far-east."
> 
> *"Good, good Lu, this cyborg could make a powerful ally,"* came Ifrit's voice inside his mind.
> 
> ...


“Unfortunately I know not where this warrior journeys or where to find him” Gig replied “I do though know of these Cosmics you speak of I know them well I have seen the great fortress where they reside” Gig informed Lu Yan “I could take you there Summer Monk for your words have peaked my fascination for I to now wish to meet this great warrior of whom you speak”


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 14, 2009)

Gig said:


> ?Unfortunately I know not where this warrior journeys or where to find him? Gig replied ?I do though know of these Cosmics you speak of I know them well I have seen the great fortress where they reside? Gig informed Lu Yan ?I could take you there Summer Monk for your words have peaked my fascination for I to now wish to meet this great warrior of whom you speak?



"Lead on then, friend Gig," said Lu Yan happily. "We shall journey together then to this mighty fortress of which you speak." following after Gig, he still did not notice the odd pink creature following stealthily behind, licking it's lips in antisipation.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 14, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> AFK nodded, seeming satisfied with this answer. "Well then, I can probably compensate you for your assistance once this is through." She began to walk towards the Respect Dome, as per the clue given by Magellan.
> 
> "If we're going to get to the Respect Dome we're going to need to travel through the Meta-Section first, try not to get lost."


Unfortunately, Jinbei's trail of water also lie in the direction of the Meta Dome country.

They hurried to the north, where the trail led.

"He's already there, we are so fucked like-






 Gotta rendezvous with Senior Partner and whoever else is in this arc too. ;~;


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 16, 2009)

Bluebeard turned to her "Looks like I was wrong, you are badass" she said. "Sorry about my uselessness though  " she frowned. Alicia tried to stand up "Before you get to cocky, a "damsel" needs some help" she laughed and she waved her hand and the stone walls gently fell down.

Bluebeard stuck his chest out proudly. ?Now that I finally have some respect, we can get your medical supplies.? Picking up Alicia quickly, but gently, he carried her to the nearest shop. Luckily for them, there was still some medicine in the cabinets. ?Isn?t this technically stealing?? Alicia asked. Bluebeard shrugged, ?You can?t steal from the dead.? Opening his knapsack bag he poured medicine into it and tossed it on his shoulders. ?That should be enough for our journey, but we need to rest first.?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 17, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Bluebeard turned to her "Looks like I was wrong, you are badass" she said. "Sorry about my uselessness though  " she frowned. Alicia tried to stand up "Before you get to cocky, a "damsel" needs some help" she laughed and she waved her hand and the stone walls gently fell down.
> 
> Bluebeard stuck his chest out proudly. ?Now that I finally have some respect, we can get your medical supplies.? Picking up Alicia quickly, but gently, he carried her to the nearest shop. Luckily for them, there was still some medicine in the cabinets. ?Isn?t this technically stealing?? Alicia asked. Bluebeard shrugged, ?You can?t steal from the dead.? Opening his knapsack bag he poured medicine into it and tossed it on his shoulders. ?That should be enough for our journey, but we need to rest first.?



Bluebeard set her down and Alicia winced "Thanks..". She watched as Bluebeard went around looting the cabinets. It made her feel kind of weird ?Isn?t this technically stealing?? she asked, Bluebeard shrugged and she gave a chuckle.

Bluebeard suggested they rest. "Thank fuck, sounds like a good idea to me" she said as she leaned against the wall and closed her eyes with thoughts of Jinbea and his minions/dupes fresh in her mind, sort of like a nightmare.


----------



## Gig (Sep 17, 2009)

A couple of hours Later after traveling for the last 2 hours Gig and Lu Yan arrived at small cave in the middle of the Barrel wastes of the JBD 

Gig turned to his companion “We should rest here for tonight the Fortress of the JBD Cosmics is still a day and halves journey away and this is the only shelter available of miles” Gig suggested to Lu Yan as they stopped outside the cave entrance   
“I agree my friend it should protect us from local shitstorms while we rest” Lu Yan replied
“Then it is agreed then we shall rest here then” Gig replied as he entered the cave quickly locating a  suitable location for him to rest for the night


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 19, 2009)

Meanwhile as Gig and Lu Yan slept, the pink creature from earliar crep towards the cave, with dinner on it's mind. as it got in reach of the entrance though, a wall of flame erupted near it, barring the entrance. From it appeared Ifrit.

*"I'm afraid I cannot grant you access to my master Pink One," * he said. "i'd be a poor Guardian should I allow my master to die while he sleeps. But I do not intend to fight you, as I sense much untapped potential in you, I feel you'd be a greater asset to us, if you joined us on our quest, and gave up your desire to eat The Monk, fear not though, I shall leave that decision up to you, but this wall of Flame will stay until you leave." as he said this Ifrit dissapeared back into the wall of fire. 

The kirby remained for a few minutes longer, before waddling off into the darkness, too find an easiar meal. 'tomarrow' it thought 'there's always tomarrow.'

Lu Yan  woke early the next morning, to find Gig still asleep. taking care not to disturb him, he walked outside the cave and sat down and began to meditate, and began an attempt to channel Ifrit's demon Ki through him. Moving his hands in a graceful motion, he made a quick jab at a nearby cactus, but nothing emerged but a wiff of smoke.

'Still not working' he thought sourly to himself.

*"Your still not equalizing our combined Ki, Lu Yan. Our energy must be in Harmony, before you can channel my flame through you, and attack your enemies. the same process will be same for all summons."*

"It worked against Stoark Horder back in Gerweck though."

*"In the Heat of Battle, it is sometimes easiar to master a move."*

"I must not give up." 

Trying again and this equalizing the Ki output, Lu Yan went for a more frontal approach. His hand enveloped in fire he charged at the cactus, and punched. But at the last second the flame dissipated, and he found his stuck with many briars.
*
"You'll get it eventually Lu Yan"*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2009)

It was midday when Platinum climbed the hallowed steps to enter the capital of the JBD where the Cosmics resided. The city was a vast labyrinth of marble buildings with each path seemingly leading to nowhere. 

At long last he learned the location where the JBD Cosmics gathered, it was in a grand building on top of the highest hill in the city, he went to request an audience with them.

As he walked to the area he noticed a monument and his curiosity getting the best of him he decided he had a few minutes to spare. Enshrined in a glass case was a mighty sword that was broken into two, the inscription read "The Zabuza Sword has been beaten". Apparently the Zabuza Sword was used by the mightiest of the Cosmics, he would have to meet this man.

He arrived at the base of the hill but what was strange was that many of the Cosmics appeared to be awaiting for his arrival at the top of the hill. Platinum didn't like this and thought it a trap. But they had the high ground, it was useless to start a fight.

A loud voice boomed "We know why you are here. We know you wish to destroy the Nazis and we will help you in your quest. The JBD will not get involved directly as our people are not ready for war but if you give me a week of your time I the leader of this land and my friend Kirby will train you and make you far stronger than you are right now. At your current strength you will not be able to defeat them, will you accept my offer?"

Platinum knew that his current strength was not enough to win this war. He would  accept his training, his comrades would have to leave without him. He would send them a message in the morning.
"I accept."
"Good your training starts tomorrow."


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 26, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> "Very well Old man, We have o intention to stop our hunt for Nikushimi. He has caused all of me and my comrads great pain, so if we stopped now, we would have lost our meaning in our lives."



In the darkness of the old ages before the first great war against the blender continent their lived a Troll far older and more powerful than even Nikushimi.  Like all the Great Old ones they call him by many names but the one Known to most is J-playa *sky darkens*, in the past a great Hero defeated him using all his might but the old one left something  in his wake something ancient and powerful, it still haunts the dreams one men to this day causing them to turn to horrible creatures similar to trolls though not quite. It's power is enough to turn a candles heat beyond the sun, and can create vast illusion to drive even gods mad they call this item in the Can(n)on.
___________________
ELSEWHERE

"* UG I think I heard about before*"

PASSWORD said a voice inside the temple
Chezka you do it
"Uh sure"
"Raikage sucks
Sasuke is equal to 5 kages
Itachi is beyond Galactus"

YOU MAY ENTER.

"Chezka lets move"

"Yes Maria"

And so they went around the temple filled with Altars to great Trolls which stank of the darkness and the evils of men. They saw Great Statues dedicated to the Uchiha golden and glorious excluding the fan girl Juice all around it. They Saw rooms filled with Orgys gay and straight surprisingly the gay ones where much larger who would have thought. They saw the slave pits and the multiple indoctrination posters. Although the creature was not one to judge and would enjoy seeing the wank and suffering on most days something was different now something felt wrong. Lastly they came to a room which stank of evil...

"Today you and the other girls will see some of the newest devices of the Uchiha wankers"

The thing followed them into the room where they saw it hundreds of tubes filled with green liquid and small fetuses.

"In this room we grow and regrow legions of Uchiha wankers and artificial trolls for Nikushimi"

"* this is bad but this isn't what I felt in here it was something else*"
"Hey are you sure this is the best of what we can see today I mean is there something else"

"Oh indeed there is Chezka but you'll have to wait till tomorrow to see that".

"WOW buzzkill"

"I'm sorry what?"

"Uh sorry I was thinking that in my head please ignore that"

"Uh okay sure you better head to bed for the night Chezka"

"*At least I can do night recon*"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 30, 2009)

*C'mon people let's get this thing moving again*

A day or so after Platinum arrived in the JBD capital Lu Yan stumbled into the city, he'd somehow lost track of Gig a short distance from the city, and hadn't seen him since. He hoped he hadn't run into any trouble.

Asking around, he was given directions to where the Cosmics dwelled, and found it surprising that they were waiting for them at the top of the a hill. 

Sweeping his hat off the top of his head, he bowed, before addressing the gathered beings. 

"Greetings exalted cosmics, I have come here on a journey seeking..."

"We know why you are here." replied a large black man with blonde hair curtly. "We know all in this land, and everything about anybody who enters it."

"Calm yourself, Raikage." said a young girl dressed in furs, several squirrels running around her feet "You are only just newly ascended, and thus you don't have the patience yet when dealing with mortals" she looked at Lu Yan. "As my fellow cosmic here has said, we know why you have come. But we cannont yet not let you meet the one you seek, you must first master your order's ability, and for this, we chosen one of our own, to guide you through that process." she giggled for a moment, before continuing "Will you except this offer, young monk."

Lu Yan was startled for a moment, that they knew so much, but quickly put that behind as he replied. "Off course exalted cosmic, I accept, your gracious offer."

"Good," came the reply this time from a raven haired priestess, a short distance away from the girl. "You will meet me beyond the city walls tomarrow at 9, to start your training, don't be late..."


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2009)

"So it has been decided, the Chatterbox cannot be saved. The land is filled with Chaos, perverted by Heresy and all sorts of depravity. We all know the consequences for a land that has fallen too far from grace.... We have counted the votes with an approval from 90% of the staff and an Unanimous Admin decision we will carry out the order immediately. Taxman you will carry out the order, do you understand?"

"Yes I understand, I will carry it out at once"

Taxman walked through the halls of the forbidden city, where only the Staff and their servants lived. It was very rare to have such a super majority in votes of this matter but it was obvious that it had to be carried out. He regretted that he had to be the one to commit this act but it was all for the good of the forum. Arriving at the Outskirts of the city he was ready to depart. The Capital of the Chatterbox was on the other side of the world and had no clue what was about to happen to their land...

Traveling at speeds faster than that of light he arrived less than a fraction of a second later at the capital, to the surprise of the citizens that gazed in awe at his appearance.

"Why are you here" many of them cried, realizing that he was an Admin.

"Your land has fallen from grace, for far too long the staff has ignored the decay and madness brewing in this land, I have come to stop it. So as I carry the word of all the staff  we have hereby condemned the Chatterbox.... to Exterminatus".

There was no time for screams, no time for shock. The powerful aura from the Admin bathed the continent in holy fire, burning and purifying the land of it's taint. Within seconds it was over. What was once a lively and beautiful continent now was a barren wasteland. The Exterminatus was quick and efficient.

Taxman returned to the city to give his report...


----------



## Fawful (Sep 30, 2009)

After our heroes left the city they headed north, following rumors as to where Nikushimi was. Things were going along smoothly, however...

They came upon a troll, but it didn't look like one of Nikushimi's.

"Who are you?!" Joker demanded.

"TRAVIS IS FTL!!!!!!!!!" it responded. Then it summoned a large beam katana and rushed Joker, not caring about the others while screaming,

"TRAVIS>>>>>>>>OMNIPOTENTS!!"

"Greed, Cubey I'll catch up to you later. I don't know why it wants to fight me, but I don't think I should just leave without giving it a good fight." Joker said.

"You better come to us back alive" Greed responded.

"Yeah" said Cubey. "After all, you do want to avenge your crew don't you?"

Then they left to hopefully find where Nikushimi was.

"Well, those 2 are finally gone. Before I kill you tell me your name."

The trolls name was OnilordMiki.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyT3B6tMQ7Y[/YOUTUBE]
Background fight music.


----------



## Gig (Sep 30, 2009)

Gig watched as flames engulfed the horizon he had been separated from Lu Yan when the last shit-storm hit and since then Gig had been trying to gather his barrings when his sensors picked up  massive build up of raw power gathering in the distance. 

Gig watched in awe as the great fireball raised thousands of miles into the sky purifying all which made contact with the white hot flames' its majestic glow lite up the nights sky like a Christmas tree it was beautiful yet disturbing at the same time. Th event lasted but a instant but it was more than enough to leave its impact upon Gig “I...... I....I'v....I've never witnessed such a phenomenon in all my years” Gig thought “its.........its.... as if the staff them selves brought there wrath down upon the world I can still......sense it... I can still feel the  power that lingers there its suffocating me even this far away its overloading my sensors”


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 30, 2009)

Lu Yan stood at the window of his hotel room, looking into the distance, in a few hours time, he would meet the priestess outside the walls of the city. but now his attention was focused on the massive fireball in the distance. the lost souls screams tearing through his mind's eye. it was oddly beautiful

"By Death's hood, what's happening."

*"You are witnissing the power of the Administrators, Lu Yan I pity the poor fools who are on the recieving end of such a dreadful punishment."*

Lu Yan stood there at the window for a long while, offering up prayers in his orders name for safe passage to the afterlife, and another one to Death that she may be merciful.

A couple hours later, Lu Yan set out for his meeting with Kikyo.


----------



## Fawful (Oct 1, 2009)

"Alright then OniLord, lets get this started!"

"FOR ALMIGHTY LORD TRAVIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

They clashed weapons, then...

*slash*
Before he knew it Joker was leaking blood from his arm.

"Dammit, how did he cut me so fast, this might be harder than I anticipated."

"IN THE NAME OF TRAVIS I WILL KILL YOU!!!!!"

"Thats not happening again troll."

*Slash*

He caught Jokers other arm. He started thinking to himself,

"Damn, he's fast, I will have to fight him from a distance. But the question is can my axe even handle it? It's gotten weak ever since I woke up in this strange land. No time to question this though, if I don't try, I might not get up after this fight."

OniLord rushed Joker again.
"NOW DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!"

This time Joker seemed to parry his attack. Then something strange happened.

"My axe is glowing, and his sword seems to have gotten dimmer. I guess this axe can steal energy from other mystical weapons."

"WHAT! NOW THIS TIME I REALLY WILL KILL YOU!!!!"

Joker started blocking OniLords attacks until his axe started glowing brightly, then....

"Try this, Cosmic Bolt!"

Then...


Jokers mighty attack ravaged the battlefield and made a huge explosion.

"Heh, that should finish him. Wait, what?!"

It seemed OniLord got up from Jokers attack with only some scratches and burns.

"No, that was my strongest attack!"

"TOO BAD FOR YOU, DICK RIDING TRAVIS HAS GIVEN ME MORE POWER THAN YOU WILL EVER HAVE!!!!! YOU SHOULD DIE PROUDLY KNOWING YOU WERE KILLED BY ONE OF TRAVIS MOST LOYAL SERVANTS!!!!!!"

"Looks like its over. Has my time really come?"

As soon as the words came out of his mouth, a shadowy figure appeared.

"Mind if I join this battle?" it said.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 1, 2009)

Alicia had fallen asleep, Bluebeard had obviously left her or something. How irresponsible of him 

Anyways, Alicia had dozed off and suddenly awoke in the midst of a fight. There were two people. One was calm and collected while the other one was raging over Travis being "FTL" or something. Alica swept back her hair and started walking towards the two.

She couldn't track their movements they were so fast, then she saw a massive explosion which sent her flying off her feet. Alicia gave a gasp when she hit the floor.

When she got back up she saw that the raging troll had the other cornered and ready to kill. Alicia swept her hand forward and with TK blasted him away several hundred meters. She helped Joker to his feet.

"He'll be back in a few, I might need you to cover me. I'm only human" she said to him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2009)

Excited about what he had found within the tomb, Nihilus had taken the holocron and stuffed it within his garb, saving it for another time, trying to restrain himself, so anxious to uncover the secrets within. 

And now, it was time for him find a way out of the tomb and regroup back with his comrades. The only problem was that there was no door within the room itself, and the only possible way out was through the way that he came in, the hole poking out from the ceiling. 

But he couldn't fly, and even though he had not felt like giving up, he had the feeling that he might not get out from the tomb, and continue on his journey. Puzzled, and somewhat tired, he decided to sit down with his back pressed up against the wall of the tomb on the left side, not noticing the symbols and glyphs igniting from behind him. 

And before he could turn around to see what it was, he had arrived to where he had started before he had fell into the hole and found the Sith Holocron that had laid below him and the battlefield. And before he could think about what had just happened, he had heard a noise in front of him, and he could see a blurry shape moving towards him. 

As it moved closer, he had recognized who it was. It was his long time friend, Platinum. Now they could finally continue on his mission, well, not before taking out the problem the one problem that had been holding him back from his destination, Omega Level. And they were very close to the end.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2009)

"During you six days here I will be teaching you a few techniques. The first I will show you in a bit."
"I just have a question, why do you or no one else in the world try to stop the Nazis, they are the enemy of all mankind."
"That is true but you have to look at it from the perspective of the other nations. The people of the JBD are not ready to wage war and as you know these are the darkest of days for NF. Here read this it will explain the situation far better than I can." He reached for a newspaper article from the Konoha Times on the table nearby and handed it to Platinum. It was entitled: "The State of our World". Platinum started the read the article.

"Many claim that these are the darkest of the days for NF and it is true that there are many good reasons to believe that. As we know two weeks ago our Great Staff decided to conduct an Exterminatus on the Chatterbox and like the Konoha Park the land was decimated, leaving nothing but a barren wasteland. But what the staff did not realize was that many of the Chatterbox were away at the time of the Exterminatus and have now united under one banner as a fierce army. One week ago they declared a sudden and unprovoked war on the Blender and have managed to penetrate deep into the land, causing the Blender to withdraw from world affairs to deal with this threat. Many are unsure that the Blender will even survive this brutal invasion, it may be forever changed once this battle is concluded.

As for the rest of our world things do not look any better. The civil war that has lasted for ages has picked up renewed intensity in the NF Cafe as members of the Liberals and Conservatives continue their age old fight. The Cafe does not often participate in world affairs as most of their time is spent battling each other. Their is no end in sight for this war.

As always the land of Naruto Avenue is in another state of infighting. The continent is broken into several city states each ruled by a suffocating religious Theocracy, each with their own official religion which bans the practice of the religions of other states. The main powers are the Uchiha Gods to the North, The Golden Byakugam to the East, and the Kingdom of the Rinnegan to the West. The remainder of the land is divided into multiple small lands but several have been gaining increasing influence and power of late.

The Bath House is the most depraved and perverted land in the world, it only exists under the grace of the staff but it's fate has always been uncertain. As any perversion or indulgence can be found here it is a popular vacation spot for those of lesser moral fiber.

In the New World we have the new nation of One Piece Avenue. Not much is known about this new nation...."

Platinum finished the article and put it down.
"Now lets get on with this. The first thing i'm going to show you is the art of the speed technique "Blitz" by the end of your stay here you will have increased your speed sevenfold. Now let's begin your training...


----------



## Stroev (Oct 1, 2009)

There in MBD country the two stood before the border.

"So I take it we'll go to Convo City first, according to my map." said Stroev.

However, as they went towards it, they saw people running away, talking about such a horrible city it was, and from such a far away distance at that. The one thing that was repeatedly mentioned was... the "Omega". There stood a sign a few miles away from the entrance, atop a cliff.

"Here lies the fallen top tiers, and the fear and malice they hold towards the man who craves the black flesh" - Comic Book Guy

"Uh oh" stated Stroev, "I've got a bad feeling about this". And thus the two entered the city, with a shadowy figure lurking in the distance.

"Wait, that's just another dupe!" cried Stroev.

"The Omega has already left, I'm only here to defend my original self. Soon the entire JBD and MBD will become the seeds that will become the source of the downfall of the entire continent of OBD!" replied the dupe. The fight began.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2009)

"Your power has grown far more than even I expected over the past six days"
"Thank you master for your help but now I must leave"
"Of course but remember do not over exert yourself with these six new techniques, especially the last one I taught you. Do not use that one unless you absolutely have to, the toll it takes on your body is severe."
"Of course master, I won't do anything wreckless" And with that Platinum left the city and sought to re-unite with his comrades.
"But that is going to have to wait" Platinum sighed as he unsheathed his sword. His enemy was an amateur, making his presence so easily known, a low level adbot could still be problematic if it lands a blow. 
"Blitz" and with that the fight was on.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 3, 2009)

Alicia saw a massive trail following a troll. He was moving fast but was quite a distance away. She held her hands aloft and the ground under OniLord began to rise up and form a massive sphere, leaving behind. He nearly escaped from sheer speed. It began to rise higher and higher when suddenly there was sickening crunch and the sphere fell to the ground below.

Alicia spotted OniLord making his way out but he looked to be severely injured yet still able to fight. Alicia scoffed as he started to sprint across the battlefield but not as fast. She aimed her gunrod towards him and started to charge up a wind ball to fire at him.

She felt a jerk on her shoulder and started to fade away. She turned to Joker and said " my work here is done" and woke up back in that place with Bluebeard.


----------



## Fawful (Oct 3, 2009)

"NO, NO HOW COULD I LOSE!!!! I AM SORRY TRAVIS!!!!!!!!!!"

He seemed to be going even more insane as he was dying.


*Spoiler*: __ 





One ugly mofo.




Joker wondered who that was, and why she had helped him. It was clear she wasn't an enemy. Maybe he would meet up with her again. 

He was ashamed of how weak he was however.

"Before I meet up with the other 2, I will need to get stronger, that Troll would have killed me if it weren't for that girl."

So he wandered off by himself, planning to meet Greed and Cubey at a later date.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2009)

On the way to the entrance of town, Joker came across a portion of town, that was being developed, a sign out front read.

*The League of Manly Men, if you're not one of use, then you're either a pussy or a woman*

There were several people milling around it, but none payed that much attention, until a construction worker came and posted another sign.

*Join us or Raikage starts choking bitches*

_'Maybe later'_ Lu Yan thought. "After training.'

Leaving the area, he soon found himself beyond the town walls, and saw the cosmic called Kikyo beyond them. Walking towards her, she turned, and he noticed a mat to her side. 

"Your hear on the dot, it would appear" she said. "Good you have much work to do on your Order's technique, if you want to meet the man you seek, when his training is finished." 

"Of course, teacher." Lu Yan said bowing.

"Very well, I feel that the best way to mastering a ability is through battle, wouldn't you agree?" she said. Lu nodded warily.

"Excellent, well then you will be training with my two disciples, to do this, though you will not meet the second until I deem fit. the first is already here."

"Is he invisible, teacher, for I cannot see him."

"I'm down here hoo-hoo." came a small squeaky voice by his foot. Lu Yan looked down and started into the true face of evil.



Lu Yab stared at the tiny creature, even as black letters appeared in mid-air, spelling out, accompanied by a what sounded like a guitar strumming.

*Pills "The Doughboy" Buryman 
Voted least likely to bust the Planet in his senior year at JBD High*

"Teacher is this a joke, It would be dishonerable to fight something so small..." Lu Yan was cut off as he lifted off the ground and slammed on his face. The Doughboy had a grip on his ankle, and lifted him up again, before slamming him back to the ground. he did this several times over, before tossing him into the air, and then jumping and kicking Lu through the city wall....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 5, 2009)

*2 hours later*

Lu Yan was getting used to the Doughboy's speed, and was able to keep him in his line of sight, but he couldn't get past the feeling, that the creature was holding back. Lu Yan winced for a moment and felt his face, he knew it must be swollen, He didn't long for the moment, when he eventually saw what he looked like.

He was thinking about this, when the Doughboy, appeared in mid-air in front of him, aiming a punch for his throat. "Keep your head in the game, noobie" he said casually, "Or else your like to lose it Hoo-Hoo."

Lu blocked the punch, and grabbed the Boy and threw him a few yards away, where he landed on his feet. Lu Yan once again tried to channel Ifrit's Ki flow, but was startled by the doughboy's charge once again. Once again reaching up to block, he found a wall of flame erupting from his right arm, and the doughboy flipping to the side to avoid it.

"Your getting better it would appear, but you need to take less time. But nonetheless you are able to use Fusion to create a defensive attack." The Doughboy paused. "But defence is not good enough, step up your game, because I am, use your techique to amp your speed Supersonic levels and face me at my preferred speed."

The Doughboy disappeared, but then he was there grabbing Lu Yan by his hair, and threw him again, threw the city wall. When the dust settled Lu Yan was Unconcious. 

"Let's take a time out Pills." Kikyo said "Go and take a breather and we'll pick back up again in a hour."


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2009)

A knife in the dark, a blade concealed that's what Platinum was. He walked into the backwater border town in his white and red robes and began to assess the situation. He had never been to the land of the HoU and he didn't like it at all, but he had a mission to do and he intended to complete it. He staked out the town, looking for potential escape routes and after he was confident he knew the lay of the town he began to search for his target and it wasn't long before he found him. A remnant of the Chatterbox, who was preaching falsely to these simple people stirring up rebellion, he had to be taken out and he would ensure that it was a nice clean kill. He noticed a tower 300 meters away from where he could make the kill.

 He could use a bullet but he wanted to guarantee his death, he pulled out his throwing knife, the fine design of the blade was astounding and the the blade felt like an extension of his person. He then pulled out his special vial of poison he had procured on the black market. It cost him a major amount of rep but he knew it was worth it. The blade covered in the toxin he aimed the blade at center mass and the blade landed dead center, the toxin worked quick and the man was dead in seconds.

 He descended the tower and was immediately surrounded by the man's armed guard. "I have no time for this" he remarked, "Blitz" and with a burst of hypersonic speed Platinum was gone from sight.

"I guess i'll do a few more missions" Platinum said to himself as he walked out of the HoU and back into the Cafe. "it's not like I got anything better to do, maybe i'll see if the staff needs a hired hand, I heard they pay well for assignments".


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 20, 2009)

*The Lands of the Literarture Department*

"I'm bored Mr. B," Came the voice of small girl inside Lu Yan's mind. In his mind's eye he could see her glowing eyes downcast in despair, He just sighed, not noing how to answer her.

"I'm serious we haven't had a decent job or bounty contract since we left the JBD, which means I can't come out to play." he could see her pouting now...

*"She has a point Lu, there's nothing to do this far south, we're going to accomplish nothing here."* Came Ifrit's voice this time *"We must move on from this place."*

"But it's so pleasent here, can't you see just smell the air. I could build a nice house or farm, and live off the land and be done with it." 

There was a flash and before him was his newest summon, he had acquired from master Kikiyo aftre her "training". 

"You dissapoint me, my unworthy master, to think Mistress would send me with such a soft heart." Said the Doughboy snerring up at him. "Have you already forgotten the reason for you being out in the world...oh how your Order must be upset."

Lu shook his head quickly, had he just allowed such a simple thing like leisure to overcome him...surely not he'd never become Grandmaster this way. "No...no you're right, yes we should move on, but where to? " 

The Doughboy, inclined his head for moment pondering this. "Well if we're looking for bounty contracts, we have one real option: The Cafe, it's there that you'll find the Staff in need of some desperate help to get rid of Trolls...they pay well too...."

It will take some time though to reach it by my guess, we've traveled to far south, so i'm guessing two months time to reach it...what say you, my dimwitted master."

Lu scowled at The Doughboy's blatant rudeness, but ignored it. "Very well the Cafe it is then...perhaps we'll encounter other towns with needs. on the way to this city..."


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2009)

"I don't like it." said a tall man as he looked at a huge mirror with the size of a wall in a golden victorian room

"What's there not to like?" The mirror responded him as scarlet letter that blemished theselves across the glass.

"It's that dink, he's all wrong!" he replied.

"That can't be good" whispered the letters

"No shit... I think I might have made a miscalculation."

"Really?"

"Maybe. He's not doing what he's suposed to.."

"So, is it too late?"

Fear jumped on the mans face.
"No, man, I go this, all I have to do is step in"

"Really?"

"It's the only way I can assure everything goes according to our plans

*You know what this means, right? You won't be able to relly on the same things anymore*

"Right.."

*"You sure you want to do this?"*

"Oh, I'll be fine. I'm sure."

Fine. Don't faill me


"Yeah dont worry." 

*"I SAID DON'T FAIL ME!"* shouted the red letters as the mirror shook in the wall

"Yes, yes, I understand it." He said as he turned and left the room through no apperent means, as the letters shifted into something he did not see

They spelled out
*PLEASE*​


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 20, 2009)

the area was filled with stench and smoke  two formless charred corpses laid strewn out and ruined the large wolf scratched his ear and then turned and walked off

Since he had come here he had flayed several dark creatures but all where weak little creatures, none that could compare to the darkness that had sent him here. Red eyes closed as he took in the area around him, his goal was to purge these monstrosities from his new world and to do that he would have to grow stronger much stronger.

"the cafe" he remarked there the Horse sized beast would find work or targets he did sense the presence of other stronger beings there perhaps challenges perhaps allies. After a few moments he set off on a swift run heading to his destination


----------



## Stroev (Nov 21, 2009)

The Omega was too strong for Stroev, as AFK had mysteriously been summoned to the NF Courts; a far away land for mods.

Stroev was immune to Omega Level's innuedno, plus the fact that he could reflect all the attacks helped as well. Stroev then shot a rock at high speeds towards his knee cap, destroying it, thus making him fall down a ravine.

"Damn! Lost the sonnabitch..." Omega was nowhere to be seen.

To proceed inward or to retreat?


----------



## Ulti (Nov 21, 2009)

_"Bluebebard" a man turned around and met eyes with a young woman clad in black. "Thanks for saving me" she said to him. "No sweat, really" he laughed. Next they were in an alleyway, Bluebeard was groping her. "Fuck you Alicia... literally"_

Suddenly Ultimecia woke up. He looked around the bedroom and got up. He got dressed into his attire and didn't bother to brush his white hair. These dreams had been affecting Ultimecia for a while, a man named Bluebeard and a woman named Ultimecia. He didn't dwell on it. Ultimecia hadn't exactly had the best upbringing in the world. His parents haven't been there for him. Now he lived in an orphanage that he couldn't wait to leave. 

The master came up to him and found him on the balcony "Ultimecia it's time for your breakfast" Ultimecia gave a chuckle "Fuck breakfast and you too" and he jumped off without his sword or guns, it was a 40 foot drop and Ultimecia landed on his feet with no discomfort. He walked around the city for a while and saw an ice cream stall. He smiled, casually walked up to it and stole 2 cones of ice cream. The guards saw this and gave chase, carrying assault rifles and they opened fire, the bullets all hit him. Yet he disappeared from their sight. 

"Come on, don't come if your not gonna put up a fight" the guards looked up to see Ultimecia standing on the rooftops, all the wounds from the bullets gone. He ran across 5 roof tops leaving an afterimage on each before landing in an alleyway. A few minutes later the guards found him, there were a dozen and they opened fire. Ultimecia dodged every single bullet with ease while eating his ice cream. He disarmed them, knocked them out and walked out casually, still eating his ice cream.

Ultimecia walked past the graveyard and spotted a gravestone with the name Alicia engraved into it. He walked up to it and kneeled in front of it.

TO BE CONTINUED BITCHES


----------



## Fawful (Nov 21, 2009)

Fawful soon found himself wandering aimlessly, killing wild animals and monsters to get him stronger, but it wasn't enough. He didn't seem to be getting any stronger.

"At this rate, I might as well not be doing this at all." he thought to himself.

He then saw a large city. He figured he would stop there and rest for a bit.

When he got there, people stared at him in fear. He didn't know why, but people started saying he was cursed. He ignored it however, and went to the nearest inn to rest.

He was awakened by city guards surrounding him in the middle of the night.

"Come with us!" the guard captain yelled.

"Are you stupid?" Fawful responded. "I haven't done anything. GTFO my room."

He was then stabbed by one guard and hit over the head by another. He was slowly losing consciousness.

 When he awoke, he thought to himself, 

"Ow, i must have been hit pretty hard."

He then looked at his surroundings when he noticed something. He was in jail, and his weapon and armor were gone.

"Great, just great. A couple hours in a city and I'm already imprisoned with my stuff gone. Well I don't know how, but I got to get out of here."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 24, 2009)

*The Lands of Floor Deux*
*Outside the Gates of the City Fairy Law...*

There was some kind of distrurbance at the gates, Lu Yan saw as he approached the city. A skinny young man with with pink and yellow hair was shouting up to the the guards on the wall, a couple of which were lugging barrels and preparing to toss them over at him. 

"I said let me back in heathens," cried the man, stamping his foot in rage. "You know I speak the truth, why won't you admit Natsu and Gerard-sama's greatness...I can see you up there RivFader, why won't you answer me."

"Because there's no need to," replyed one of the guards on the wall you're words alone have made you an outcast and have all but banished you from the city Naruto19...we just havn't formalized the banishment, we're tired of you're filth that you spout. Now you have two options either leave or face another bath of boiling oil." 

That name rang a bell in Lu Yan's mind for moment, before he remembered a wanted poster, that he had seen, last time he was in OPHarbour. Naruto19 was wanted for crimes against sanity, reason and commen sense, as well as for blatant disrespect for the lands of the OP and nigh-treason...there was many a rep point for his head. Lu Yan was surprised that no one had offed him yet.

"I'll take neither, you heathen, how dare you threaten my visage, as if you're better than I, when it is the other way around." Naruto19 was saying as Lu approached, and he could see he was wearing a tweed suit for some reason. He also wobbled around like he was drunk or high...or quite possibly both Lu thought sourly.

"I can see the wanted poster wasn't lying." Lu Yan said walking up. "I find it strange that you're still around to cause trouble Mr.19, because you're poster's been hanging in taverns for close to six months now."

Naruto19 eyed him for a moment, before speaking "Another bounty hunter are you, I took one out like the trash he was just last week, Pitlord or something redundant was his name, last I saw  he's still locked in the stockades in town, with a sign kick me I'm failure over his head...quite sad really." he paused "Are you any differnet, boy...we shall we see." 

Naruto19 rushed at him, but Lu sidestepped him and tripped him up. Bending over to at him he said "Don't put Pitlord in the same league as me, troll, because you are very mistaken." Lu stepped back in alarm as the fist he had aimed for Naruto19's head just passed through flame.

"Are you now boy, Pitlord fell for the exact same trick, neither of you have encountered a Dragon Slayer with Fire Dupes before have you." The troll said behind him or rather trolls, for Naruto19 was now five, all smirking at him and swaying drunkinly....


----------



## Stroev (Nov 24, 2009)

*Reaction feat*

No time to rest, more ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) appeared before Stroev. 

He was soon knocked to the ground, which happened to be the right lane of a road with vehicles coming at him, as if the assault was planned. A loser, ill informed fan of Naruto/Bleach appeared and began firing shots from a gun he brought out, and fire below to Stroev.

Bang!

The bullets made wiered noises as they shot out of the barrel, "Naruto can beat Goku! Ichigo can fly faster than superman because he can disapear in INSTANTZ and blitz him as well!1!"

"Noooo!" Stroev had nowhere to go, as he clutched the side of the wall on which he was shoved off of, and motorcycle and cars heading straight for him on the road. He tried to sidle against the wall, but the bullets were already above his head.

"Argh! Go for it...!" he cried, as he lunged toward a motorcycle on the left lane, and grabbed it, knocking down the fanboy/girl and escaping the mob.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 25, 2009)

"It's her" Ultimecia whispered, he just knew it. Suddenly a gun was put to the back of his head. "Put you're hands where I can see them".Ultimecia smiled "Sorry, don't take orders from a -" 

BANG

Ultimecia head flew forward as the bullet entered the back of his head. He suddenly sprang back up and regenerated. "Looking for a fight huh?" he asked. He turned around and saw it was JediJohn. JediJohn shot another bullet and Ultimecia caught with apparently no effort at all. "Even I have standards, show respect to the dead lets fight somewhere else -" with no time to finish his sentence JediJohn punched him and Ultimecia flew out of the city boundries and landed in a green meadow. Ultimecia stood up and saw JediJohn was in front of him, he clicked his fingers and Time Compression suddenly appeared in his hands.

JediJohn opened fire again and Ultimecia slapped the bullets out of the air, making a joke out of them. He struck a pose and suddenly a face appeared and JediJohn fled screaming his head off. Ultimecia turned around.



"Oh, hi "


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2009)

5 days later:

"One ticket please" Platinum told the man. He was on to his next mission, it was an offer he could not refuse so he put his plans on hold an accepted the man's offer. After all this was not just your average mission, it was personal. He knew this man was unfit to live.

The ferryman took him to the remote island, this is where his Intel said he was. Deep jungle enveloped this remote land, and he noticed that the landscape seemed to change as he went deeper in the jungle. It got more depraved, more strange. The trees were warped and mangled, there roots were dying and rotting and no animal life was to be seen. It was as if some strange power was at work, he knew he found him. He disappeared months ago but now he had been found. Platinum felt his presence near by. It was time to end him.

He entered the lair of that man. Human feces and rotting meat were thrown about the open area where he resided. The man did not notice him, instead he was looking at a torn photo album silently weeping. Platinum wondered if these were long lost friends of his and then he realized that they were pictures of random OBD members taken in remote places at night time, he saw pictures of AFK, Zetta, Darth Nihilus, and even himself, people that despised him greatly. "Of course" Platinum thought to himself. "This is Ipakmann, he doesn't have any friends". Quietly he pulled out his Desert Eagles and prepared to fire...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2009)

Part Two: 

As if he could sense the bullets about to hit him Ipakmann jumped to his feet erratically,  causing the bullets to miss his vitals and instead the two bullets embedded themselves in his right shoulder and abdomen. He let out a girlish shriek of pain that seemed to echo off every tree in the island and suddenly with a burst of primal rage he tackled Platinum causing him to drop his two Desert Eagles. Ipakmann was speaking in tongues, but what Platinum could comprehend he was whining about having no friends and how no one respected him. 

"You are such a pathetic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" Platinum told the insane man, which drove him deeper into his rage. He lunged for Platinum's throat but Platinum pulled out his short sword and parried his blow, slicing deep into his hand. Ipakmann let out another girlish shriek and retreated. He picked up Platinum's guns which, nearly fully loaded and fired.

Platinum easily dodged the rounds that were fired at him. He sliced the final bullet in half mid flight and began to plan his counter attack. Ipakmann rushed him again and with his unpredictable movements managed to land a blow on Platinum sending him crashing into the nearby trees which splintered on impact.

Platinum coughed up a bit of blood but he was okay. He had been through worse than this before and was fine. His left arm was bleeding profusely and he knew that this battle needed to be over soon. He looked back and saw Ipakmann was preparing something. It seemed he had gathered a stack of his favorite gay porn and was preparing a porn spam. "Truly pathetic" Platinum said to himself. He unsheathed his knife and prepared to end this..... "Blitz".

Platinum covered the 200 meter distance between him and Ipakmann in a fraction of a millisecond and buried his knife deep into Ipakmann's back, collapsing his left lung, and with one final shriek he collapsed into a heap on the floor. Platinum picked up his Desert Eagles and loaded a new magazine into each and fired a single round through his skull, turning it into a puddle of gore.

Platinum then went around to gather intel for his report. Nothing of importance was there, it seemed Ipakmann hadn't had human contact since he disappeared. But the strangest thing was when Platinum examined his body. He appeared warped, deformed. He had seen this before..... "Chaos" Platinum said to himself. But why here, why now? He would have to investigate this later. He burned his body and the island to a cinder with a fire spell. Better to lose a single island than the entire forum to Chaos.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2009)

*Technique enhancement*

As Stroev traveled the outskirts of MBD land/city/thefuckplatinumdecidestomakeit, he came across an elderly hobo.

"You know if you press and hold the X button down, you can charge your shooting shots", the geezer said with a smile.
"You can even do it during a double jump(press A again in midair)".



			
				Stroev said:
			
		

> >:^I



And so he Stroev tried grabbing his crotch as he prepared to flick a rock. The power he felt was intense, as energy travelled _hard_ and _fast_ throughout his body, and he soon unleashed the stone upon the unfornate sage.



			
				Stroev said:
			
		

> My X button!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2009)

Jumpin back Lu Yan saw that there was actually seven of the Fire Dupes all of them looking identical to Naruto19 and all grinning maniacly.

"Which one is the real one," he thought to himself as he parried two of dupes attacks, only to turn and get a flaming punch to the stomch from another. 

*This is getting you nowhere Lu Yan, you'r not paying attention at all...look at thier shadows* Ifrit said. Looking down Lu Yan saw something queer, only one of them had a shadow with a human shape to it, the others were nothing more than shadows of a flickering flame...

"How did i not notice that" he thought "How pathetic he can't even make complete illusions...Sister you want to play yes."

"Correct Mr. B, starting equip process and summoning now". unstrapping his Spade Lu Yan found himself surounded in a luminescent light. 

"I don't know what you're doing by we're not going to allow it" came Naruto19's voice from seven different mouths "Stop him you fools...Fire Dragon's Roar, Lord Natsu will reward us greatly..." 

Six massive Fire blasts erupted from six of the Naruto's mouths, impacted Lu Yan and obscured him from view, as the last of the Naruto19's lept foward with a headbutt "This should finish you...umph" as a massive gloved hand had emerged from the cloud and latched onto his face, the rest of the Big Daddy suit came into view a moment after as he smashed the dupes head into the ground dispersing it. 

Two more of the dupes to the ground a moment later revealing long needles sticking out of thier backs, courtesy of the Sister who was already retrieving her instruments from the "angels" 

the remaing two dupes were quickly dispatched by Lu's Drill arm, thus leaving the original Naruto19 the only one left, who looked conflicted on whether or not he'd like to run as the giant behemoth came trampling towards him.

"No you can't beat me, my masters wouldn't allow it, leave me alone, No i say!!!" but to late as the daddy grabbed him around the neck and threw up aginst the gate, causing to to creak under pressure.

"This is the end for you i'm afraid, my dear troll...Ifrit you ready...Limit break: Meteor Spear!!!" Lu's drill arm flashed and became a long spear with a golden shaft and a tip comprised of a hard meteor like substance, as he drew back to throw the tip caught on fire. as he threw it he was himself thrown back from the spear's initial lauch and heard the tell-tell sound of the sound barriar being breached.

The Spear impacted Naruto19 square in the chest just as he was starting to slump down off the gate, the resulting impact caused the him to fly back into and throw it off it's hinges and causing the entire section of wall to collapse. The spear did not stop there though it carried him far into the street and then through several buildings themselves before coming to a stop in the town's square....


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 1, 2009)

Standing in the town square, strongarm looked oddly at the Naruto19 as he seemed to hover suspended in the air for seemingly no reason at all. Unbenounced to him, Strongarm had stepped into Naruto19's path and strongarm's ability had activated automatically. If he stood still for a full 24 hours Naruto19 would eventually hit him, but he didn't know that.


----------



## Id (Dec 1, 2009)

*The 3rd Force - Chatoic Evil*

Following Lu Yan actions, watching over strongarm85. From the mist afar, farther then a hawk’s piercing sight. Stands a man dressed, in a dark armored suit. What kind of strange power could possibly cloak his presence? Suddenly! everything around him; the snow, the bird, the wind itself becomes motionless around him, held in a telekinetic cusp


*Interesting, the lad defeated my dupes…..or I should say my constructs.


Did he notice? the consequences of his fighting, revealed the entrance to my Realm....No he couldn’t have, even now I am blinding his senses. Distorting the image, of that which will lead towards OTP. 

*​
OTP; Realm of the Godslayer. He who bares his fangs at God, protects and guards “Outskirts Trading Post“. For within Outskirts lies hidden secrets. Secret's that enlighten. Knowledge which has been gained, and used to shape OBD.

This knowledge becomes power in the OBD. Power, that both Good and Evil have used & misused. ‘from time to time, even the Pantheon Gods of Light and Darkness  seek him out. 

Once this realm could be accessed by any, and all. But its misuse provoked the Godslayer to take drastic measures.  Now the realm is shunned, accessible to only the privileged few. So deems Id, the Chaotic Evil God of the Outskirts.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2009)

Lu Yan felt an annoying prickle at the back of his mind, almost as if someone or something was watching him, try as he might he couldn't shake the feeling, but there was nobody there, other than the squirming figures of the city watchtrying to free themselves from the rubble of the gate.

Lu Yan desummoned the Big Daddys suit and the Sister, and walked through the gate, towards the town square, keeping a quick pace, so the quards wouldn't catch up to him. He found Naruto19's body still impaled on the spear in the center of the square, close to a fountain. As he walked towards it he noticed that he had also demolished a butcher's shop and a bookstore in the square. The prickle of someone ke couldn't see intensified as well.

Bending down, Lu Yan examined the body "Now where should I take you too, hopefully the local bounty office will give me a reward for you. I don't desire to go all the way back to The Harbour again..." 

Lu was busy removing Naruto19's possesions and stuffing them in his bag, when one of the guards approached and tapped him on his shoulder.

"How can I be of service, my good sir," Lu said smiling at the astonishingly redfaced man. 

"For one thing yiu can start by rebuilding the Outer wall, you just destroyed, and then you'll be starting work on the building you wrecked!!!" said the guard, handing him among other things a hammer and nails. "You can collect the bounty on him once you're done, you're not leaving town until you're done..."


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2009)

strider213 said:


> Nope I haven't read the manga.  But I hear the hype surrounding Naruto saying it surpasses Dragon Ball Z and if I was a fan of DBZ then I would definitely get into Naruto.


"What... what is this shit?" cried Stroev.

The amount of fools entering the land of NF was appalling, especially since they entered the OBD territory.


----------

